# Diesel fuel prices



## craig1214 (Feb 16, 2007)

Here in NW Oregon, the last couple of weeks the price of diesel fuel seems to have gone up 15 to 20 cents, and is now more expensive than premium. What's with that? Is this happening elsewhere?


----------



## jdclay (Oct 6, 2010)

I've noticed the same here in Georgia. I filled up 2 weeks ago (wish my economy was better, but 23 is still great for stop and go city traffic), and the price had been steady at $2.79/gal. Yesterday when I drove by the station, I noticed it has skyrocketed up to $2.89 (some stations are even $2.95-99 or over $3.00!!).

As far as I know, no refineries have been hit by hurricanes to effect fuel production. It may be the shift over to winter blend?


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

In Maryland both diesel and gas prices have gone up about 10 cents, with diesel remaining 2 cents less than premium.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

I been pumping @ a brand new Murphy Express station for $2.65/gallon since my car makes it back from Europe. The last I check it is still the same rates.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I have no idea why, but diesel has dropped by 8 cents (€) in the last week. I paid 1.09€/liter yesterday.

No complaints!


----------



## Peda330i (Oct 26, 2005)

In just 2 weeks, Diesel prices went up from $3.07 to $3.25 here


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes I have noted a sharp increase on Diesel, which is running near or above Premium Gas at around $3.059 to $3.099, up from $2.859 to $2.979, almost a 20 cent increase in about a week or so.

One reason was due to the instability in Ecuador (President Correa had a scuffle with his military and police), an oil producer in the region.

I think another is the dollar has weakened.

Another possible cause is that winter is coming and I know in the North they start buying up furnace oil for heating and I think Fossil Fuel Power Plants have to switch from a lower grade of Fuel Oil to a Higher grade, I think it is a lower percent sulfur fuel.

I'm expecting another cold winter like last year. It is a very frigid 69 Deg F this morning...brrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Just confirmed that indeed the Euro has gone up against the dollar over the past two-three weeks, so that would be the most likley explanation.

Globilization!:thumbup:


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

Flyingman said:


> It is a very frigid 69 Deg F this morning...brrrrrrrrrr!


:jawdrop: FEMA should be on it's way.


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

Flyingman said:


> I'm expecting another cold winter like last year. It is a very frigid 69 Deg F this morning...brrrrrrrrrr!


got you beat we have been 41 several days in a row, but it is a little warmer this am at 48


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I'll actually have to break out the long pants and shirts with sleeves now.:rofl:

Actually, last winter we had sub freezing temperatures and some frost on the "d".

All of the fish died in these shallow canals and holding ponds, and the lizards and iguanas froze and were falling out of the palm trees.


----------



## innovativeit (Sep 30, 2007)

*Here in Indy, the price for diesel ...*

This morning, I paid $3.06 per gallon of diesel and that was $.01 more per gallon than premium gas. Overall, the price is now about $.10 more per gallon of diesel than it was a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

10 cents increase in MA from 2.90 to 3.09 and premium gas was at 2.90. Not sure if there is any change in gas prices but diesels did go up in all pumps.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ten cent increase in the past week here. You don't think this is just ramping up for the winter? I know it fluctuates around the same time every year but never actually tried charting it out. I fill up with diesel 2-3 times a week so tend to watch the prices at stations. I currently could pay between 2.779-3.359. The cheaper of the range is an HEB which I'd never use in my vehicles. The most expensive is a particular Shell station that is always a lot(0.25 to 0.35 usually) more than any others I pass.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> Ten cent increase in the past week here. You don't think this is just ramping up for the winter? I know it fluctuates around the same time every year but never actually tried charting it out. I fill up with diesel 2-3 times a week so tend to watch the prices at stations. I currently could pay between 2.779-3.359. The cheaper of the range is an HEB which I'd never use in my vehicles. The most expensive is a particular Shell station that is always a lot(0.25 to 0.35 usually) more than any others I pass.


snipe,

If you are near my neck of the wood, try the brand new Murphy Express at the corner of I610 N & Ella. It is inside Lowes' Parking lot right behind Shell Station. I like it when a new station pop up right next to an old station and they not only have the newest pump but also the lowest rates of $2.65/gallon.


----------



## TheDrivingG (Dec 30, 2009)

craig1214 said:


> Here in NW Oregon, the last couple of weeks the price of diesel fuel seems to have gone up 15 to 20 cents, and is now more expensive than premium. What's with that? Is this happening elsewhere?


Happened here in Southern California in the last 2 weeks as well. After a very long time, it costs more than premium gasoline (it used to be priced below/close to regular gasoline).

The dealer promised me a free fill up, guess it's time to go and claim it


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

bayoucity said:


> snipe,
> 
> If you are near my neck of the wood, try the brand new Murphy Express at the corner of I610 N & Ella. It is inside Lowes' Parking lot right behind Shell Station. I like it when a new station pop up right next to an old station and they not only have the newest pump but also the lowest rates of $2.65/gallon.


I will not use non name brand fuels in any of my vehicles and two of my weekly fillups are in the truck. For the BMW I exclusively use chevron or texacos for fuel but I try to only use them for the other two as well.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Murphy Oil is part of the S&P 500 component & I don't consider it as fly-by-night operation. Murphy Oil is just as capable as any others of providing quality diesel with minimum Cetane rating of 40 or better. 

It is my personal opinion & I didn't mean to be disrespectful. :thumbup:


----------



## Philm35 (Aug 19, 2010)

Here in Cincinnati, diesel is hovering around $3.00 to $3.05 while Premium is around $2.85 to $2.95. The diesels prices seem to be more stable, while gas prices fluctuate.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

Diesel is supplied by local/regional distributors around here. Knowing who distributes the diesel is more important than the brand of gas that is sold. The regional chain of Highs convenience stores (Shell,BP,Citgo) give me better fuel economy than Jiffy Mart stores (Shell, Tevco, BP).


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

bayoucity said:


> Murphy Oil is part of the S&P 500 component & I don't consider it as fly-by-night operation. Murphy Oil is just as capable as any others of providing quality diesel with minimum Cetane rating of 40 or better.
> 
> It is my personal opinion & I didn't mean to be disrespectful. :thumbup:


You will get a much higher cetane with chevron than murphy, in our region. They also invest more in their additives that are added to the fuel. I specifically was strayed away from Murphy diesel a number of years ago. I used to almost always run it in my truck since it comes at a good savings and is sold at the nearby walmart. Then I learned how unclean of a burn it tends to produce and how bad of a thing that can be after long term use since no additive after the fact can address the build up it causes. If you only plan on keeping a car for 100k miles or so then probably does not matter. I plan to keep my truck for a few hundred thousand miles.

If you really want to save money at the pump then a truck stop exists between downtown and 59N. It is on the east side and a couple miles from the freeway. It always has very cheap diesel but I'd not even run it in our generator.


----------



## AZ335D (Aug 19, 2010)

A lot of the refineries switch from diesel to winter heating oil at this time of year also. This means less diesel is available - more has to come from somewhere else and it drives the price up.


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Diesel in Ontario is normally the same or slightly less than regular gasoline. Premium gasoline is usually 15-20% more, so diesel is a great fuel to use. Based on current exchange rates, diesel is about US$3.75-$3.90/US gallon.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

It was the same as 93 octaine all Summer, Diesel has bumped up ten cents per gal. in the last two weeks and gas has held the same. N4S


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> You will get a much higher cetane with chevron than murphy, in our region. They also invest more in their additives that are added to the fuel. I specifically was strayed away from Murphy diesel a number of years ago. I used to almost always run it in my truck since it comes at a good savings and is sold at the nearby walmart. Then I learned how unclean of a burn it tends to produce and how bad of a thing that can be after long term use since no additive after the fact can address the build up it causes. If you only plan on keeping a car for 100k miles or so then probably does not matter. I plan to keep my truck for a few hundred thousand miles.
> 
> If you really want to save money at the pump then a truck stop exists between downtown and 59N. It is on the east side and a couple miles from the freeway. It always has very cheap diesel but I'd not even run it in our generator.


Hey, I understand where you are coming from. I'm not a cheapskate and I will never put my vehicle in danger due to penny pinching. I 'm just saying there is a quality diesel at a good price. This is a company that engaged worldwide in crude oil and natural gas exploration and production. It also controls its own refinery, retail, distribution & delivery system. On top of that, they guarantee their diesel > http://murphyusa.com/quality-fuels/

It simply says: 
"Fuel Quality Guarantee
Murphy USA gasoline and diesel fuel comes with a 100% unconditional guarantee. If your vehicle ever has a mechanical problem caused by our gasoline or diesel fuel, we'll pay for the repair. To stand behind that guarantee, Murphy USA goes to great lengths to provide you with the best quality gas on the market.

All Murphy USA gasoline and diesel products meet or exceed government regulations. All of our gasoline is inspected at the terminal to guarantee it's the best quality gas before it is loaded onto carrier trucks. We also have a number of systems in place at our stores which allow us to monitor the quality of our fuels, 24 hours a day. All of this is to ensure that only the best quality gas ends up in your fuel tank... "

I run my own business and I have done enough subrogation for my clients that I know bad fuel can happen to anyone. It can even happens to Royal Dutch/Shell, Chevron/Texaco, Exxomobile and so on. I always choose a big, new, busy station with lot's of pumps. In my neck of the wood, Murphy happens to be my preferred vendor.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

And I am basing my comments and opinions based upon the conversations I had with test engineers from one of the top three oil companies and specifically about fuel from Murphy and specifically about direct injection diesel engines. I will trust their findings any day over any literature I see online. It is not about possibly getting contaminated fuel, that can happen anywhere, it is about the quality of it v. other options from the various manufacturers.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

craig1214 said:


> Here in NW Oregon, the last couple of weeks the price of diesel fuel seems to have gone up 15 to 20 cents, and is now more expensive than premium. What's with that? Is this happening elsewhere?





jdclay said:


> I've noticed the same here in Georgia. I filled up 2 weeks ago (wish my economy was better, but 23 is still great for stop and go city traffic), and the price had been steady at $2.79/gal. Yesterday when I drove by the station, I noticed it has skyrocketed up to $2.89 (some stations are even $2.95-99 or over $3.00!!).
> 
> As far as I know, no refineries have been hit by hurricanes to effect fuel production. It may be the shift over to winter blend?





Peda330i said:


> In just 2 weeks, Diesel prices went up from $3.07 to $3.25 here





Flyingman said:


> Yes I have noted a sharp increase on Diesel, which is running near or above Premium Gas at around $3.059 to $3.099, up from $2.859 to $2.979, almost a 20 cent increase in about a week or so.
> 
> One reason was due to the instability in Ecuador (President Correa had a scuffle with his military and police), an oil producer in the region.
> 
> ...


I am seeing a similar jump in diesel price in my neck of the woods. If it was purely exchange rate related, there would be a similar rise in the price for gasoline. Diesel has led premium unleaded (I can buy Chevron premium unleaded for around $3.25/gallon; Chevron diesel is more like $3.45/gallon, with gas rising a little and diesel rising a lot), so I doubt the rise is due solely to exchange rate fluctuations. I suspect the majority of the increase in diesel price is due to building stocks of heating oil (even though heating oil is generally an item for people living in the Northeast). If not heating oil, then what is it? Market manipulation? :dunno:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Heating oil and probably the gearing up for the winter blend. I see the increase in cost every year for diesel just never paid close enough attention as to when it happens since I am going to have to get it regardless of what it costs.


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

I filled the tank earlier today - total cost was just under $50.00.

My previous car often took more than $50.00 - sometimes the pump wouldn't dispense more than that amount so I'm glad the 335d comes in at less than $50.00. If the price of diesel goes higher then I'll be revisiting that situation.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I spend around $200 a week on diesel, it is just what it is and I live with it.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

New member chiming in: Floyd in Seattle area. Diesel prices here jumped about the same 15-20 cents 2-3 weeks ago; on a trip across to Pullman last weekend most prices were $3.49/gal or so.

Thought I'd mention a peculiar situation regarding diesel fuel prices. I usually fuel up in Renton or Issaquah. Shell stations, believe it or not, usually have the lowest diesel prices (the CENEX/Grange Supply has the cheapest, but there's only one locally that I'm near.) However, *WHICH* Shell (or other station) matters a great deal.

As in most metro areas, gasoline/diesel prices are set on a per neighborhood/station basis. For gasoline, the prices are driven by the price and re-fill rate of the tank that holds regular, which means that they vary a lot, tracking worldwide oil prices. The prices of mid-grade and premium seem to always be set relative to the price of regular. HOWEVER, stations appear to reset the price of diesel only whenever they re-fill that tank! I've noticed that most stations seem to be stable in diesel prices for 2-3 weeks, then they change, usually by quite a bit.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

News this morning said in the past 1-2 weeks gasoline has gone up an average of eight cents per gallon due to speculation. I forget the details beyond that since was only half awake when I heard it.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> Heating oil and probably the gearing up for the winter blend. .


Winner!

It's that time of year. It's that time of year to get those heating oil tanks filled in the Midwest/Northeast.


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

Diesel fuel prices?

http://www.eia.doe.gov/oog/info/wohdp/diesel.asp

http://www.eia.doe.gov/energyexplained/index.cfm?page=diesel_factors_affecting_prices


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

What is the explanation for the reduced rate of increase in gas vs. diesel prices? Both are petroleum distillates, yet gas prices have increased in my area maybe 5-10 cents/per gallon over the past 4 weeks. Diesel prices in the same period have increased around 20-25 cents per gallon. No taxes have changed in the period, so you can't argue that taxes on one have increased or decreased. The petroleum and refining cost component is approximately the same, so the only thing that seems to change is the profit component, which may be reflecting reduced supply in anticipation of increased heating fuel use in the winter. But who knows for sure? :dunno:


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

anE934fun said:


> What is the explanation for the reduced rate of increase in gas vs. diesel prices? Both are petroleum distillates, yet gas prices have increased in my area maybe 5-10 cents/per gallon over the past 4 weeks. Diesel prices in the same period have increased around 20-25 cents per gallon. No taxes have changed in the period, so you can't argue that taxes on one have increased or decreased. The petroleum and refining cost component is approximately the same, so the only thing that seems to change is the profit component, which may be reflecting reduced supply in anticipation of increased heating fuel use in the winter. But who knows for sure? :dunno:


An excerpt from the link I provided:

"*Seasonality in the Demand for Distillate Fuels *

While U.S. diesel fuel demand is fairly consistent and generally reflects the overall health of the economy, there is often a seasonal aspect to diesel fuel price movements. During the fall and winter, diesel fuel prices are affected by the demand for heating oil. Heating oil and diesel fuel make up the product category ***8220;distillate fuel.***8221; They are closely related products, with the main difference being that diesel fuel has lower sulfur content than heating oil. As a result, diesel and heating oil are produced together, and seasonal increases in heating oil demand can put pressure on the diesel fuel market as well. In some regions, diesel fuel prices can also be influenced by seasonal swings in demand for diesel fuel used by farmers."


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Penguin said:


> An excerpt from the link I provided:
> 
> "*Seasonality in the Demand for Distillate Fuels *
> 
> While U.S. diesel fuel demand is fairly consistent and generally reflects the overall health of the economy, there is often a seasonal aspect to diesel fuel price movements. During the fall and winter, diesel fuel prices are affected by the demand for heating oil. Heating oil and diesel fuel make up the product category "distillate fuel." They are closely related products, with the main difference being that diesel fuel has lower sulfur content than heating oil. As a result, diesel and heating oil are produced together, and seasonal increases in heating oil demand can put pressure on the diesel fuel market as well. In some regions, diesel fuel prices can also be influenced by seasonal swings in demand for diesel fuel used by farmers."


I saw the link, but there is almost no (maybe actually 0.0%) heating oil use in California. Is EIA claiming that refiners on the West coast are shipping diesel out-of-state to offset shortages in areas that are supplying heating oil to the Midwest/Northeast?

And farmers are starting to ramp down their use of fuel for harvesting....


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

anE934fun said:


> Is EIA claiming that refiners on the West coast are shipping diesel out-of-state to offset shortages in areas that are supplying heating oil to the Midwest/Northeast?


I can't speak for the EIA, but fuel markets are not state-specific and I would be surprised if California diesel prices were independent of prices in other states or parts of the World. Not every state refines its own diesel and it must come from somewhere, so why not California?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

And I bet most states that use heating oil do not refine the stuff so it has to come from multiple places to meet total demand.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

What about the following explanations:
1. Summer's over and with the approach of the X'mas shopping seasons, manufacturers are shipping their merchandise to the stores thus there is an increase in demand for diesel by the trucking industry thus the greater increase in diesel prices due to supply & demand.

2. With Summer gone and the kids are back to school there is also less demand for gasoline as parents are make less road trips and getting back to work too. Thus there is less demand for gas and therefore the increase in gas prices are lower than diesel.


----------



## wkahn1961 (Apr 13, 2010)

Filled up today $3.11 in Vestal, NY. Got 31.1 mpg on my last tank mostly in town driving.


----------



## Peda330i (Oct 26, 2005)

wkahn1961 said:


> Filled up today $3.11 in Vestal, NY. Got 31.1 mpg on my last tank mostly in town driving.


31 mpg? Wow, I get like 22-23 in town


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> I am sure I have mentioned it before but I know of a shell station that is consistantly 35-50 cents more than any other station I see in town. I do not see how they are not price gouging.


It's about the same in my area. Factoring out the uptick for being 1/10 mile closer to the highway the Shell station is ~20 cents more when compared to the Texaco (AKA Chevron) I use $2.89/gal. What I find interesting is that there's a Pilot across the street from the Shell and they sell for about .25 cents more as well which surprises me since they go through thousands of gallons of diesel every day (truckers).


----------



## Legal Alien (Jun 21, 2005)

Same here, diesel increased noticeably the last few weeks. Gas prices too though.


----------



## craig1214 (Feb 16, 2007)

Just finished my ED with my new 335d. Diesel prices in Europe are lower than regular gas. And many of the cars are diesel powered. Too bad things are upside down in the USA for diesel vs. gas.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Fuel prices are heading up again!

Diesel had been pretty steady around $3.059/gal but is now at $3.259/gal.

Best I've seen has been around $3.159 and Super is even higher.

I know the dollar has been taking a beating lately, I suppose that is the best indicator.

I recently sold a gold Krugerand I had bought by chance back in the early 80's for around $325/ounce. Sold for $1,400 an ounce! Wow.

Meantime home values continue to flounder.:dunno:

Prepare yourself as the smartest guys in the room (congress) are proposing a new tax hike on fuel, I think I saw $0.13/gal or something like that was being proposed.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Still just shy of three dollars here.


----------



## jtc424 (Oct 16, 2010)

3.29 here in Fairfield CT


----------



## lstratos (May 16, 2010)

3.25 in greenwich ct


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

Highest price in my region: $3.79; lowest is $3.15, but it is not one of the places I would stop. That's a pretty wide difference.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

I am not feeling as wallet-abused as I once was. My last road trip I filled up at a 76/Conoco station for $3.21/gallon and on the return I filled up at a Shell station and paid $3.39/gallon. Chevron stations in the S.F. Bay area are at $3.53/gallon (!).... Conclusion: I need to take more road trips....  :angel:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

János said:


> Highest price in my region: $3.79; lowest is $3.15, but it is not one of the places I would stop. That's a pretty wide difference.


Any day of the year and for the past couple of years I see a range of at least 50 cents when looking at the cheapest station I know of v. the most expensive one. Both in Houston and both ones I'd never use.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Flyingman said:


> Fuel prices are heading up again!
> 
> Diesel had been pretty steady around $3.059/gal but is now at $3.259/gal.
> 
> ...


I will be curious to see if the newly-minted TEA party Republicans hold to their no new taxes pledges when it comes time to vote on higher fuel taxes....


----------



## Tedj101 (Nov 24, 2009)

We have seen diesel go up by about $.20 gallon here in the last two weeks. Bah humbug!


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Filled up yesterday @3.18/gal and premium gas was 3.25. In my area Diesel grew by 15cents and gas by 40 cents.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I watched one station near work go up $0.31 per gallon for diesel between morning that day and lunchtime.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

What is really annoying is when the retail prices are all over the map, yet the wholesale price moves by a penny or two.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Paid $3.299, about the highest I've seen and actually paid.

Diesel prices had been holding rather steady but high, as premium and super was increasing.

Cheapest I saw was $3.199 yesterday.

I noticed my 401k has been going up, so goes the price of fuel it seems.:dunno:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

0.10€/liter price increase here in the last 5 days. :tsk: :thumbdwn:

That is roughly $0.51 per US Gallon.

As soon as it gets cold, they jack up the prices. But then try to explain it by saying there has been increased consumption in China.

Oh well. Fuel taxes are going UP here as of 01 January... 77% just wasn't enough.


----------



## railroader (Apr 12, 2010)

It is getting crazy-- I used my car's fuel search price feature about one week ago and it found some off brand diesel "Ram" at $3.29. That has gone up to $3.39 and the name brands are sitting above the $3.40 mark. Gasoline way up too (all grades) but unfortunately the diesel seems to be the most expensive fuel. I'm in the southwest corner of CA.

At least we are having the _best weather_ in the nation! 90 F.! on Sunday Dec. 12, and same on Monday the 13th. 
So I went riding on my Moto Guzzi touring bike, and left the 335d under the tarp-- The ancient-engined two banger gets close to 50 MPG, and is a joy to ride...


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

The only thing crazy is the weather.

It was about 34 Deg F here in South Florida this morning and tonight it will be another record low, about 32-33 Deg F.

I'm ready to consider relocating to Finland with Patrick, if the price of diesel was a bit lower there!:rofl:

But it will be back in the mid 70's this weekend!:thumbup:

Diesel is still hovering in the $3.199 to $3.299/gal.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I am heading to Orlando next week. My coworker from there told me to pack my artic gear. I got online and saw temps in the 20s, in your face global warming.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Flyingman said:


> I'm ready to consider relocating to Finland with Patrick, if the price of diesel was a bit lower there!:rofl:.


If we could figure out how you could buy tax free diesel, I would be all for it! 

The most that I have ever spent for a liter of diesel: Shell, 1.68€, near Padova, Italy. 

The least that I have ever paid for a liter of diesel: Shell, 0.67€, in Livigno, Italy. :thumbup:

Ah, tax free areas... I have never put that much fuel in my E61! And I had to ask the Shell station attendant two times, "So, what's the catch?"

That is a typical Finnish way of thinking about getting something that is too inexpensive to make sense. I kept thinking that diesel fuel police would come and take my E61 away... :rofl:

Key for non-Euro and non-Metric people:

1.68€/liter = $8.70 per US gallon
0.67€/liter = $3.50 per US gallon


----------



## sukutash (Nov 26, 2010)

I paid $3.06/gal 2 days ago at my local station, premium gas was $3.24/gal!


----------



## johntube (Sep 28, 2010)

Based on an 18month span, Connecticut is above the National Average and rising. Thank God I don't live in Hawaii!!....lol

Regular Gas shown


----------



## railroader (Apr 12, 2010)

It's really skyrocketing now...:tsk: Latest reason I'm hearing is the "temporary" shutdown
of the Alaska pipeline for repairs; think it's been about 5 days down now. Of course, that correlates to an _immediate_ price bump for us at the pump. My last full tank on the 335d was $3.45/gal. Today at that same station I am seeing $3.55! So it was 10 cents up in less than a week. I'm in one of the more expensive fuel areas, Southern Cal. I think Hawaii is more than us, but not by much. Even the heart of the Midwest is getting slammed; more than my buddies in Western Illinois have ever seen. And those guys are all pensioners on very limited incomes; really affects the less prosperous among us.

The "summer driving season" might be pretty ugly, fuel price-wise, eh? I'd like to see more domestic drilling get "approved," but I don't want this to turn into a political thread, sigh...guess none of us are exempt from the high prices, except maybe the peasants in places like Venezuela. I read they pay 10-20 cents a gallon down there! Still glad I live in USA, though.


----------



## Diesel Bimmer (Aug 20, 2007)

New Mexico is one of the lower priced states for fuel and I paid $3.279 this week -- not too bad. But the weird thing is that's $.22 MORE than premium unleaded :-/

Go figure.


----------



## stoked335d (Jan 4, 2010)

USD also lost value against the Euro and Pound last week and since oil prices are USD per barrel oil prices moved up. 

I paid $3.17 p/g last week and $3.23 p/g last night at my local Shell in NJ. Premium gas was $3.35 p/g so still better than driving non-diesel. I drove 245 miles today and averaged 33 mpg w/ blizzak snow tires so can't complain :thumbup:


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

$3.39/gal 15 days ago and last fillup over weekend was $3.27/gal. Diesel prices went down but gas ($3.35/gal premium) are still high. Not sure why diesel prices went down in my area but good for me specially with lower mpg during winters.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

A station I drive by every day and post on gas buddy now has diesel at an all time high of $3.499. Super is still $3.399. What's up with that????:dunno:


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Flyingman said:


> A station I drive by every day and post on gas buddy now has *diesel at an all time high of $3.499*. Super is still $3.399. What's up with that????:dunno:


$3.49/gallon is a distant memory. So 2010. Thank the hedge funds for f*cking you....


----------



## beemer01 (Aug 12, 2010)

I saw diesel at $3.79 today. :yikes: It was 12 cents higher than premium!


----------



## dnaer (Jan 13, 2011)

Everywhere I went today diesel was $3.4- Suddenly a station sign on the highway showed $3.29. I pulled in thinking the sign had not been updated but sure enough the pump came up $3.29. I immediately filled er' to the brim. Something is very wrong with being that excited to save a buck or two... I need therapy.


----------



## DennisCooper! (Jan 29, 2011)

Hiya

Nice to see you USA guys talking of fuel prices like we do over here in the UK! (tongue firmly in cheek!)

Just to throw in the latest from us Brits just to make me feel even sicker, and you all to feel even better, here's the price comparator from the UK standpoint.

Average UK Diesel price (petrolprices.com) is £1.33/litre. A US gallon is 3.78 litres so if I buy a US gallon here it'll cost £5.02/gallon. At today's exchange rate that's $8.04 USD/Gallon. 
Highest UK Diesel price (petrolprices.com) is £1.47/litre. That using the above conversions is £5.56/gallon. That's $8.90/Gallon USD/Gallon

If I were to purchase a UK gallon, that's 4.54 litres/UK gallon. 
for the average price of the fuel the conversion goes to £6.03/UK gallon = $9.66 USD/ UK gallon 
and the highest price fuel, £6.67/ UK gallon = $10.68/ UK gallon.

Everytime I'm in the USA, I LOVE filling up my hire car and marvelling at just how very cheap it is ! the first time I have to fill up when I get back to the UK, you can practically see me crying my eyes out!

Cheers, Dennis!


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

Your fuel costs may be high... but how much do you pay for healthcare and perscription drugs, compared to the US?


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

János said:


> Your fuel costs may be high... but how much do you pay for healthcare and perscription drugs, compared to the US?


Also I have heard public transport in EU is so good that cars are not used for daily driving where as here 90% of people have no other choice. Based on that my guess is avg money spent on vehicle (gas+maintenance) will be somewhat same between continents


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I know some people in California and some people in the NE whom pretty much never use their cars. Especially not for day to day needs. Some do not even own cars. Which is just crazy talk if from down here in the land of next to no public transportation.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

thats why I said 90% of population. Mostly who live in big cities like NYC, boston...dont need cars


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

And yet Houston is one of the biggest and it's public transportation is a joke.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Filled up in MD the other day at $2.99 per gallon at an all cash station. 

What I find interesting, perhaps perplexing is the better word, is that for the most part gasoline (regular to supreme) can be found in a predictable $ per gallon range. However, I have noticed more now since owning a diesel that diesel fuel prices do not appear to follow suit. One gas station will sell diesel for $.03 or $.05 below the price of supreme gasoline and generally speaking that station's supreme pricing is on par with the other stations around. Then I will come upon a station that is selling diesel at a substantially higher cost then what it is selling supreme for and yet there is nothing unusual about the price of what that particular station is charging for supreme; what is unusual is that they are charging in some cases $.10 more per gallon for diesel which is also upwards of $.15 higher then what other stations in the area are charing for diesel. Who in the hell would pay that much more per gallon when someone could buy it down the road for $.10 to $.15 less per gallon. Is it brand loyalty or a desperate consumer? I don't know... There just seems to be more disparity with diesel prices then gasoline - at least in my area anyway.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

cssnms said:


> Filled up in MD the other day at $2.99 per gallon at an all cash station.
> 
> What I find interesting, perhaps perplexing is the better word, is that for the most part gasoline (regular to supreme) can be found in a predictable $ per gallon range. However, I have noticed more now since owning a diesel that diesel fuel prices do not appear to follow suit. One gas station will sell diesel for $.03 or $.05 below the price of supreme gasoline and generally speaking that station's supreme pricing is on par with the other stations around. Then I will come on upon a station that is selling diesel at a substantially higher cost then supreme and yet there is nothing unusual about the price of what that particular station is charging for supreme; what is unusual is that they are charging in some cases $.10 more per gallon for diesel which is also upwards of $.15 higher then what other stations in the area are charing for diesel. There just seems to be more disparity with diesel prices then gasoline - at least in my area anyway.


Same here (variable retail pricing of D2). The only difference is that diesel in my neck of the woods is about 70 cents/gallon more expensive.


----------



## DennisCooper! (Jan 29, 2011)

János said:


> Your fuel costs may be high... but how much do you pay for healthcare and perscription drugs, compared to the US?


If you're mentioning the state provided NHS service - then point of treatment is 'free' - those of us who pay Tax and national insurance have 'effectively' paid for the service already. If whatever ailment is 'covered' by the NHS (national health service) then the bill is paid for via the state - which we've citizens have paid into remember 

When we go to the local GP or Doctor, and medicines are prescribed that are again, covered or allowable via the NHS, then I think everyone has to pay something like £7.50 ($12) to get the medication from a pharmacy.

Now if any ailments are not covered by the NHS, then you have to go private and of course that costs and some premiums can be significant here although perhaps not as high as some of the stuff I've heard and seen for the US (I have many relatives in the USA who are various medical professionals) - so if here you don't have insurance and you want treatment, it's the same as the USA, stump up the thousands! Many people via their companies will opt to pay into a private medical scheme - just like the US, and when you need services, you get the highest level of care 

I understand what your saying of course though 



bimmerdiesel said:


> Also I have heard public transport in EU is so good that cars are not used for daily driving where as here 90% of people have no other choice. Based on that my guess is avg money spent on vehicle (gas+maintenance) will be somewhat same between continents


Public transport is universally ridiculed in our tiny little island. It's quite crap considering just how much tax we pay and the level of investment put back into the infrastructure. Yes, in London, the underground gets the city going, but it's expensive overcrowded and has no AC - you really don't want to be down there when we do have warm days in london, it's a hell hole down there! inter city transport on trains is good, but very very expensive again. So here, the car does indeed rule, just like the US, however, we are extremely highly taxed for the priviledge to do so. Many drivers say they would switch to public transport if it was clean, comfortable, much more affordable - and it's none of those things overall, nor is likely to be for quite some time.



Snipe656 said:


> And yet Houston is one of the biggest and it's public transportation is a joke.


You'd think that being part of the G8/G20 with the amounts swallowed up in taxes etc, our countries could get this right. After all, other Euro cities and G8/G20 members have done it extremely well and efficiently - Japan for instance where public transport is excellent. Even non G8/G20 countries have got infrastructure in place which is enviable - I think it's South Korea that has an excellent transportation system.

Sorry for the higher level political stuff! many car drivers here are seriously considering downgrading to much smaller engines and the 320d is highly sought after still by BMW people. We'll be edging that equivalent to $10 USD/gallon here in the UK soon no doubt and it's horrible, considering the UK on the whole has much less disposable income amongst a vast part of its population compared to the US ..

Cheers, Dennis!


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks Dennis for your interesting posts.

[off-topic]
I've been on the Tube during the summer.  I've always wondered why they couldn't find a way to circulate air into those cars via vents or larger (opening) windows. Also the cars seem a bit low - nowhere for the hot air to go.


----------



## DennisCooper! (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Janos,

Thanks for the positive feedback there!

Yes, in the UK fuel prices is a very emotive subject, the UK motorist is simply milked for as much revenue generation as is possible! on top of that UK insurance prices have risen sharply recently and the forums are full of people who at renewal time (like me!) are utterly miffed at another years of no claims and yet premiums have shot up - In my case £250 !

I think the official line that the London underground can't have AC is that the systems tunnels are very old and hard to reach, theres no space for the AC equipment and then where to vent it to back up top etc as London is very very congested. Bottom line is, they say it's just way too expensive for to want to do anything about it. 

Many of us say, with the billions raised in taxes and the high cost of fares to actually use the underground system, that 'some' of it should be put towards making it more comfortable down there. Last time I had to frequently use the system was thankfully over winter and early spring. One day it was a 'warm' 14-15 degrees celcius at street level outdoors, and I was on a training course and down in the tunnels it was uncomfortably 'warm' - i've only heard of the roasting temperatures down there during our 'relatively' warm summer months!

Cheers, Dennis!


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

DennisCooper! said:


> Hi Janos,
> 
> Thanks for the positive feedback there!
> 
> ...


Off topic but I feel like saying it. Forums are so much fun and at same time you get to know so much without even going to place. You get common man's opinion from other side of globe which is not easy to get from media these days.


----------



## DennisCooper! (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Bimmerdiesel

I agree on that point! although I do like to think of myself as 'uncommon' 

Great thing is, it's also great to experience places you read about when you go there! for me, due to lots of family, freinds and co workers in the USA I love popping over to experience things, and anything to do with cars and driving is excellent ! There's many an experience, observation, mess up (on my part!) I could tell you with all my USA driving experiences as I'm sure there's USA guys who can do the same when they've seen things over here in the UK. 

I've only had limited experience in Europe for instance, one thing that really threw me was in France, on my way to Holland via Belgium, I came to a roundabout that went anti clockwise ! and I was in a 7.5 ton Luton truck.. for a few seconds I literally didn't know what the heck to do ! luckily, it was all ok 

By the way, I still don't know what a flashing amber traffic light signal means in the USA! 

Cheers, Dennis!


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

I lived in Belgium for a summer; while driving to Holland I was intrigued by the yellow color of the freeway street lamps; something about them makes them easy to see from space... interesting if you are an astronaut, I suppose. 

Every time I am a passenger in the UK it is unnerving to me! I don't know why it is so difficult to comprehend being on the other side of the street. Maybe that problem would go away if I were to get behind the wheel. :dunno:

Back on topic... I paid $3.75 for diesel fuel last night - no time to shop around for best prices. Yes, it is now higher than premium here. Time to employ some hypermiling techniques!


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

Paid $3.759 yesterday.


----------



## Diesel Bimmer (Aug 20, 2007)

My fill up yesterday was $3.409.


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

DennisCooper! said:


> By the way, I still don't know what a flashing amber traffic light signal means in the USA!
> 
> Cheers, Dennis!


Cross traffic should have a flashing red, meaning you have the right of way. But, proceed with caution!

You normally see this only at very off peak hours.


----------



## edpm3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Kanuck said:


> Cross traffic should have a flashing red, meaning you have the right of way. But, proceed with caution!
> 
> You normally see this only at very off peak hours.


You also see this frequently in the US at rural intersections (flashing amber with cross traffic flashing red). As Kanuck says, traffic with the flashing amber exercises caution. The cross-traffic with the flashing red must treat it the same as a Stop sign. This setup is often used at intersections that have had Stop signs controlling one direction of traffic but despite the Stop sign have had an inordinate number of accidents, so they increased the control to the next level--a flashing red light.

Just to keep the thread topic going, I filled up yesterday at $3.159 while stations a mile away were charging $3.439.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

János said:


> I lived in Belgium for a summer; while driving to Holland I was intrigued by the yellow color of the freeway street lamps; something about them makes them easy to see from space... interesting if you are an astronaut, I suppose.
> 
> Every time I am a passenger in the UK it is unnerving to me! I don't know why it is so difficult to comprehend being on the other side of the street. Maybe that problem would go away if I were to get behind the wheel. :dunno:
> 
> Back on topic... *I paid $3.75 for diesel fuel last night* - no time to shop around for best prices. Yes, it is now higher than premium here. Time to employ some hypermiling techniques!





stan01 said:


> *Paid $3.759 yesterday*.


The irony is that wholesale prices have gone up a bit, but nowhere near as high as the retail prices. Welcome to monopoly pricing.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

i paid $3.42/gal. Prices seem to have stabilized around here. Diesel is abt 10 cents more than premium gas


----------



## mymontreal2 (Jan 9, 2011)

Currently paying $3.81 for diesel in Bay Area (Sunnyvale) - (about 20c more than premium)

I've only had my 335d about 4 months, but it seems like just 2 months ago I was paying about $3.41 for diesel AND it was consistently a few cents cheaper than premium...


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Paid $3.599 yesterday! Highest I've seen.


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

The steep prices would be upsetting but it really helps me to remember this: on a fuel cost-per-mile basis I'm still paying about half as much to drive the 335d as my old petrol car... even at $3.75 a gallon.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

True, especially if you drove a car before that needed supreme. When I first got my truck was back when diesel was consistantly the same price or less than 87 octane gas. At that time it was actually cheaper on fuel to use the truck over the 4 cylinder Accord we had then. Of course now days since diesel is consistantly at or above supreme then the math is not in the favor of the truck for that same comparisons. Interesting to see that with todays pricing and comparing the old Accord's average mpg to the 335d that I'd be facing an $8-10 savings per week in favor of the 335d. That is using fuel that is ~40 cents more and in a car that gets 6 more mpg per tank average.


----------



## stoked335d (Jan 4, 2010)

Paid $3.53 p/g on credit. Cash was $3.45 but hate carrying it and my CC gives %5 back at the pump so it was still better. Premium was 10c less. They had less prices p/g for cash vs CC on all grades. I remember they had this when CC was new at the pump 20-25 years ago.


----------



## railroader (Apr 12, 2010)

Here's my tale, guys-- on Jan 31, I used the car's "fuel price search" feature and it sent me to an off-off-brand station
which had a cash price of $3.53/g. By the way, am I glad I paid the extra $ to get the full nav/search/concierge program;
I use a lot of those features and the accuracy levels are near 100%! But back to the fuel story-- that same "Ram 99" 
station is up a full 24 cents in one week-- our precious golden nectar now costs $3.77/g at the cash rate! His credit card
rate was about 6 cents more. I cringe each time I drive by the name brand stations, like some of you probably do.

The Chevrons and Shells will probably be putting up the $4 markers for diesel soon, if not already. In my area of SoCal,
the math is showing diesel generally 15 to 20 cents above premium gasoline almost everywhere. What gives? I'd like 
to have an industry person (or someone else truly in the know) explain the current parameters. (Of diesel vs. gasoline; supply; demand; etc.)

I've been tending to take out my lowly Mazda 2300 4 banger pickup on errands now; I can 
put 87 octane in this rig. But being retired, I've got some freedom being that I do not need 
to drive to work or otherwise rack up big miles unless I take a trip, etc. The "leisure" of my
golden years, hah!

I feel really bad for the owner-operated big rig guys and women who have to fill those massive tanks. What else can they do but pass their expenses on to us-
if they want to make a reasonable living? Can't blame them for doing that, eh? Maybe after the situation in Egypt calms down, fuel may ratchet down a bit. Not likely,
coming into the "summer driving" season.

Edited to say: I realize that compared to our friends across the pond (like Dennis!) we are still 
getting a bang-up deal for our fuels here! $4/gal would be like a dream over there.
PS. How's your "Harley Davidson" truck working out Dennis, by the way? Nice solid Ford product 
you have there!


----------



## gtr43 (Feb 21, 2011)

Yesterday I did my every 3 week fillup of my D. 

Price was $3.50. A few pennies obviously doesn't matter and over the past few month prices for all fuel has gone up. Diesel seems to have gone up the most -- I used to pay closer to the price of regular, now I am paying slightly above the price for premium


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

drharley said:


> How about you?


What has the GOP proposed, passed in both houses and been signed by the President? Not sure why I should be expecting to see a damn thing from a group of people that do not even have control of one branch of the Federal government let alone two to make it a sure deal they will pass something.



drharley said:


> And I agree with you that taxes need to be increased in some states, but to make it more "even" throughout the country. Those tax dollars could be used for fixing roads, keeping our firefighters and police officers on the job, improving education and not laying off teachers, or even making sure that no child in the USA goes hungry. I contend that all states have similar needs and , if a program creates an even fuel burden across the country that it could be (the tax) the source of an economic rise. Perhaps I am taking a simplistic approach to this problem of ours, but it has been my experience that a simple solution is often the most effective.


Are you even still talking about fuel taxes now?


----------



## drharley (Feb 19, 2006)

Snipe656 said:


> Are you even still talking about fuel taxes now?


It is my understanding that fuel taxes are different state by state; fed taxes and the oil companies control the rest. Thus, we have different prices in every state for fuel. What I am suggesting is if the prices including fuel taxes are "evened out" stateswide that those taxes could pay for those areas that are being whittled down to reduce the deficits facing every state.


----------



## HoustonScott (Sep 19, 2010)

First lets remember no one makes more on a gallon of diesel than the US Government. They are the profiteers. The oil company only makes a few pennies a gallon, like two or three cents. Second, your government is printing money and that devalues your dollar and prices go up on everything. Add to that a oil policy that stops US from using it's own oil, regulations and taxes that are out of control and you wonder why oil prices are up.....its a no brainer, and their going to go higher....

HS


----------



## Thoreau (Oct 4, 2010)

Houstonscott is correct. The federal, not state government, is the cause of ALL issues related to gas prices. And I don't usually get to use all in a sentence.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

$3.98 just outside downtown Houston. $3.75 at one of my normal spots near work.


----------



## drharley (Feb 19, 2006)

I agree in part that the feds take a big chunk off oil pricing. However, how do you explain the difference in price of fuel between, for example, PA and NJ? Where the state tax in NJ is far less than PA and, therefore, fuel prices are lower in NJ.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Because each state decides to tax the fuel differently and use that tax money for different purposes. If you want the federal government to control everything and make it all "equal" then more power to you. I sure don't want that on as little things as possible but for fuel specifically I bet anything it would mean you would be paying even more at the pump than you do today.


----------



## bigslickak (Jun 29, 2007)

Just paid $4.25 (premium was $4.13) here 30 minutes ago. $64 to fill up, a new record.

I've seen stations selling diesel for $4.40 over the last couple days :yikes:


----------



## drharley (Feb 19, 2006)

If we can agree that every state is having similar economic problems and that fuel taxes could be used to fix the primary problems of roads and bridges, education, and vital fire/police services and if it meant that we would pay 4.50 a gallon, I would be OK withe higher price, including whether it was the state or the fed that controlled the dole of the money. The problem, of course, is trust. Could we trust the state or the feds to do the right thing? The sad part is NO on both counts as we are governed by carpetbaggers. And so, at the end of the day, the average American who served his country at some time in their lives, who paid their taxes as required, who supported their fire and police personnel, and who supported their kids' school gets to sit on the shaft without the benefit of KY. We live in the greatest country in the world; we have thousands of people who wish to become Americans; and we cannot alleviate our problems in a civil manner - whether it's health care, education for all, no homeless or hungry, our fuel crisis, and the list goes on and on. I wish we had the answer.

P.S. One of the "talking heads" on MSNBC just said that she thought that 87 octane gas would be 3.50-4.00 a gallon by the summer. I guess she doesn't get out much.


----------



## sno_duc (Sep 3, 2008)

A couple of other factors, oil producing state, and where you happen to be on the pipeline system.
Some states (NJ comes to mind) are on major pipelines, so transportion costs are lower.
http://gasbuddy.com/GB_Price_List.aspx?cntry=USA
http://www.pipeline101.com/overview/products-pl.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuel_taxes_in_the_United_States


----------



## HoustonScott (Sep 19, 2010)

Taxes on fuel (gas or diesel) are to pay for roads and repairs to roads. Diesel always had a higher tax because people who own diesel vehicles were using the public roads for profit and should pay more. Then local and state governments figured out they had more road money than they could spend and started using the money for all kinds of stuff, bike trails, bus systems, and ferries. If we just let the taxes go to the original intent we would be go to go. Let bus riders pay for buses, let ferry riders pay for ferries, let bikers pay for bike trails and let those who buy (gas/diesel) pay for roads. My only issue now is I have to pay commercial taxes on diesel fuel and I am not using my vehicle for commercial use. 

HS


----------



## drharley (Feb 19, 2006)

HoustonScott said:


> Taxes on fuel (gas or diesel) are to pay for roads and repairs to roads. Diesel always had a higher tax because people who own diesel vehicles were using the public roads for profit and should pay more. Then local and state governments figured out they had more road money than they could spend and started using the money for all kinds of stuff, bike trails, bus systems, and ferries. If we just let the taxes go to the original intent we would be go to go. Let bus riders pay for buses, let ferry riders pay for ferries, let bikers pay for bike trails and let those who buy (gas/diesel) pay for roads. My only issue now is I have to pay commercial taxes on diesel fuel and I am not using my vehicle for commercial use.
> 
> HS


Look on the brighter side; you're about 30 cents less a gallon than I.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Dec 4, 2002)

$4.29 today in San Diego


----------



## HoustonScott (Sep 19, 2010)

The good thing is I have a 335d and get 30-50% more mileage from that gallon of diesel than any other BMW on the road. 

HS


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

drharley said:


> that it could be (the tax) the source of an economic rise. Perhaps I am taking a simplistic approach to this problem of ours, but it has been my experience that a simple solution is often the most effective.


Solution to what? The economy????? I am not sure what is being talked about here, but the way I read it you are going on liberal on us. I love it; the brain trust fed govt needs to tax its way out of debt at the expense of the american people! And that folks will be the "source of an economic rise!" :rofl:


----------



## swood02 (Nov 30, 2010)

Diesel was $3.19 yesterday in Mt. Airy, MD. Regular gas was $3.49 at same station.


----------



## drharley (Feb 19, 2006)

cssnms said:


> Solution to what? The economy????? I am not sure what is being talked about here, but the way I read it you are going on liberal on us. I love it; the brain trust fed govt needs to tax its way out of debt at the expense of the american people! And that folks will be the "source of an economic rise!" :rofl:


I am talking about an across the board fuel tax to feed the needs of our country (by state) in the areas of education, etc. If you don't agree, that's fine since that's the point of the discussion. Liberal or conservative or tea partyer - the moniker does not stick. But I am here to tell you that the debt that we are in will only be solved by more taxes. Who do you think is going to "buy us out?" Look in the mirror. You may be too young to remember that during Viet Nam, there was a surcharge on everyone's income tax to pay for the war. Even those of us in the military had to pay! So how do we pay for the cost of the last 10 years of war? You and I. It doesn't matter what you call me or yourself politically. It's us who pay.

BTW Diesel today in Central PA 3.95; in South Jersey 3.69


----------



## Philm35 (Aug 19, 2010)

I paid 3.99 today for Shell Diesel in Cincinnati. Regular was $3.49, Premium $3.71.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

I will be okay with higher petrol or diesel price if Feds will wise up & let me write off the petrol & diesel taxes much the same way I write off mortgage interest , property tax, school tax, sales tax & so on. Unfortunately, I don't own a business such as transportation & delivery services which mean I haven't been able to deduct fuel expense for over a decade. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## drharley (Feb 19, 2006)

Writing off the tax? We need to overhaul the IRS at the same time, setting up an across the board flat tax which simplifies the income tax and creates an equalization of tax payments by all people from the wealthiest to the poorist.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Interesting because the Houston stations I am using seem to be slowly ramping up. It was all over $4.009 during my trip to San Antonio.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

$4.09 yesterday for me. Most stations in my area are above even that. The only thing helping me keep my sanity is 27mpg, city!


----------



## gtr43 (Feb 21, 2011)

gtr43 said:


> Getting warmer, and Diesel is either getting less expensive than premium again, or diesel is about to jump about 10-20 cents at my local station
> 
> $3.95 for diesel.
> $4.12 for 93.
> ...


$3.99 diesel
$4.22 93

been a while since i've seen my station keep the spread like this...


----------



## aljlin (Feb 11, 2011)

Over here, diesel varies between 4.39 to 4.69 :-( Premium is around 4.25-4.53, so the differences are about the same between premium and diesel, but still relatively expensive... I just can't bring myself to say it's crazy expensive though now that paying for diesel in Europe is so much more expensive.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Some good news, I filled up and Diesel was $4.099, now at par or slightly below premium.:yikes:

It's all relative!:thumbup:


----------



## grapes87 (Feb 22, 2011)

Just broke the $4 barrier here. 93 has come down a bit, so the spread is narrowing (still in Diesel's favor.)

Still have about 200 miles on this tank so not worth it to full up.


----------



## Philm35 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hit $4.19 here in Cincinnati yesterday. Compared to $3.89 for regular.


----------



## bigslickak (Jun 29, 2007)

$4.49 this morning in Orange County, down from $4.53 I think last time I filled up 10 days or so ago. Premium running about 10 cents less.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

bigslickak said:


> $4.49 this morning in Orange County, down from $4.53 I think last time I filled up 10 days or so ago. Premium running about 10 cents less.


Demand is apparently off for petroleum. As gas prices have gone up, consumers have been cutting back on their consumption. URL: http://www.kztv10.com/news/drivers-starting-to-cut-back-on-gas-use/


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Paid $4.09.9 this morning in Carlisle, PA at a Hess station.


----------



## TopDog5450 (Feb 11, 2011)

gtr43 said:


> Drove by my usual station today.
> 
> Diesel up 2 cents/gallon
> 
> ...


Where on planet Earth is your "usual station" located? Continent? Country? Province? State? Otherwise, your postings are simply useless, IMHO.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

It seems my timing to get 2 wheeler was perfect. I am spending abt $7 per week for 150 miles against $65 per 2-3 weeks.


----------



## gtr43 (Feb 21, 2011)

TopDog5450 said:


> Where on planet Earth is your "usual station" located? Continent? Country? Province? State? Otherwise, your postings are simply useless, IMHO.


They are not useless. I find the spread between premium and diesel to be a useful statistic to track.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

gtr43 said:


> They are not useless. I find the spread between premium and diesel to be a useful statistic to track.


its definitely beneficial to you but for us it makes sense if we know location as well. Spread usually various from location to location


----------



## stoked335d (Jan 4, 2010)

Bought it at $3.95 p/g at a Hess. Premium was $3.93. My local Shell had diesel at $4.09(didn't look at gas prices)


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

I took this photo in February at a Shell station in Menai Bridge, Anglesey, North Wales. This station is the lowest price in the area.

Regular is now £1.339/l and diesel is £1.389/l -- That's $8.58 per US Gallon. Prices at other stations are approaching $9/gal-US. :yikes:


----------



## krsabs (Apr 22, 2011)

About 35 - 40 years ago, my uncle lived out in the country and heated his house with fuel oil. There was a guest house with broken out windows with an oil tank, too. At the time, he drove an MB diesel (220???). He told me that even though some of the windows were busted out of the guest house, the fuel oil company would fill his fuel oil tank next to it, too, and he used that oil for fuel in his car during the winter months. I seem to recall him saying once it cost him $0.17 a gallon as opposed to gas station prices of $0.42 a gallon. He put over 250k miles on that car, and as far as I know used as much heating oil as he could the entire time.

Aside from a discussion of legalities, would home heating oil be compatible in a 335D? If not, why not?


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

krsabs said:


> About 35 - 40 years ago, my uncle lived out in the country and heated his house with fuel oil. There was a guest house with broken out windows with an oil tank, too. At the time, he drove an MB diesel (220???). He told me that even though some of the windows were busted out of the guest house, the fuel oil company would fill his fuel oil tank next to it, too, and he used that oil for fuel in his car during the winter months. I seem to recall him saying once it cost him $0.17 a gallon as opposed to gas station prices of $0.42 a gallon. He put over 250k miles on that car, and as far as I know used as much heating oil as he could the entire time.
> 
> Aside from a discussion of legalities, *would home heating oil be compatible in a 335D?* If not, why not?


Probably the highest hurdle to running home heating oil in the d would be sulfur content. If the heating oil is 500 ppm sulfur, the emission controls will fail rather quickly and given the integration of the emission controls with the engine control computer(s), the car would probably stop running. For example, if the diesel exhaust fluid (DEF) tanks are allowed to run dry, the next time the car is attempted to be started, it won't start until the DEF tanks have been filled.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

anE934fun said:


> Probably the highest hurdle to running home heating oil in the d would be sulfur content. If the heating oil is 500 ppm sulfur, the emission controls will fail rather quickly and given the integration of the emission controls with the engine control computer(s), the car would probably stop running. For example, if the diesel exhaust fluid (DEF) tanks are allowed to run dry, the next time the car is attempted to be started, it won't start until the DEF tanks have been filled.


It is a federal offense to use home heating oil in any motor vehicle that is driven on public highways. There are some exceptions for farm vehicles.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

rmorin49 said:


> It is a federal offense to use home heating oil in any motor vehicle that is driven on public highways. There are some exceptions for farm vehicles.


The post that I was responding to was asking apart from legal considerations.... I was attempting to give a practical reason why they would not want to break the law. Some people feel they are above the law; in this case, running 500 ppm home heating oil will have some mechanical problems involved that can't easily be circumvented.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I met someone a few years back who for many years was running his old diesel wagon Mercedes on used motor oil. It is amazing how "forgiving" older diesel setups were.


----------



## dnaer (Jan 13, 2011)

OUCH!! I am going to be there in three weeks on vacation... dollar to pound ratio not looking favorable either. Are there any GasBuddy.com esque sites for the UK I could utilize?


Andrew*Debbie said:


> I took this photo in February at a Shell station in Menai Bridge, Anglesey, North Wales. This station is the lowest price in the area.
> 
> Regular is now £1.339/l and diesel is £1.389/l -- That's $8.58 per US Gallon. Prices at other stations are approaching $9/gal-US. :yikes:


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

Around home diesel and premium gas fluctuate as to which costs more, but I was down in Texas this past week, and this price difference caught my eye. :thumbup:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

dunderhi said:


> Around home diesel and premium gas fluctuate as to which costs more, but I was down in Texas this past week, and this price difference caught my eye. :thumbup:
> View attachment 275690


It is never that way for me here in Texas. Diesel is almost always the same or more than 93 octane and typically it is more. Usually it is around a ten cent difference.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Snipe656 said:


> It is never that way for me here in Texas. Diesel is almost always the same or more than 93 octane and typically it is more. Usually it is around a ten cent difference.


Same thing here in Maryland or at least in western MD.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

Snipe656 said:


> It is never that way for me here in Texas. Diesel is almost always the same or more than 93 octane and typically it is more. Usually it is around a ten cent difference.


I took the pic yesterday in Fort Worth just off of I-30. I noticed a similar difference near DFW too.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

dunderhi said:


> I took the pic yesterday in Fort Worth just off of I-30. I noticed a similar difference near DFW too.


I wonder if it is blended fuel, although that might make the fuel cost even more for all I know. I have a friend up that way who drives a diesel daily, will have to ask him sometime. Pretty sure when I drove to San Antonio and to Austin that the fuel costs differences between grades were more in line with how it is here in Houston.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

rmorin49 said:


> Same thing here in Maryland or at least in western MD.


During the past year in MD, I've seen the differences vary between minus 20 to plus 20 cents. The Shell I normally fill up is at parity today: $4.15.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

A couple local Exxon stations in Hagerstown have diesel for $4.09, most other name brand stations are at $4.15. Premium gas is at $3.99 - $4.05.


----------



## krsabs (Apr 22, 2011)

Query, could one burn pure kerosene? Is this the same as Diesel #1? Recall reading one post where there was some mention of a high grade Shell branded diesel fuel. Is this basically kerosene, or what?


----------



## autoJeff (Oct 1, 2009)

Ultra low sulfur (<= ULSD) is said to be a prerequisite of exhaust cleaning systems like those in our cars. IIRC, higher sulfur would result in too much 'smoke' and would clog the DPF. Or something like that.


----------



## autoJeff (Oct 1, 2009)

...kerosene has higher sulfur content. Plus you'd be breaking the law if you burn it on public roads. (tax avoidance)


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I wonder if off road diesel is ULSD, I know when I worked in construction a good 15+ years ago we were told it was the same stuff that is sold at the pump but just a different color. I actually have seen pumps at stations selling the stuff in more rural areas, I guess people fill their tractors up with it at the stations.

I have always wondered about the "tax avoidance" issue with homemade biodiesel. I knew someone big into biodiesel who told me he would not do the homegrown stuff because he routinely spoke to congress about biofuels and was afraid of being called out on that issue. But the way he made it sound at the time was that it was not necessarily illegal. This was probably 10 years ago, so rather dated information anyway.


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

Latest fuel prices in Southern Ontario ( 23 APR 2011 - Kingston). 

All gasolines more than diesel, with 91 being 13% more expensive than diesel. Usually RUG is very close to diesel here, about 50/50 less or more, but mid-grade and premium are almost always higher than diesel.

With a CAN$ now at 0.64£, that puts Canucks at about 2/3 the cost of fuel in the UK. 

Diesel = 0.82£ / L
Premium = 0.93£ / L


With a CAN$ now 1.05 US$, today's Cdn prices equate to: 

Diesel - $5.25 / gal
Premium = $5.96 / gal


Regards
D.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

DnA Diesel said:


> Latest fuel prices in Southern Ontario ( 23 APR 2011 - Kingston).
> 
> All gasolines more than diesel, with 91 being 13% more expensive than diesel. Usually RUG is very close to diesel here, about 50/50 less or more, but mid-grade and premium are almost always higher than diesel.
> 
> ...


I'm starting to understand some of :angel: issues with the 335d. The 335d is much faster and more fuel efficient than his underpowered gasser AND diesel fuel is cheaper too! :rofl:

It's kind of sad, the only time he comes out from under his bridge is to shout irrational things about the 335d on the E90 forum. Now let's see if he is lurking (green with envy, of course) in the Diesel Owners forum.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Happy Easter all !

I fill up my torque beast today at $3.899/gal versus premium petrol at $3.939 .


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> I met someone a few years back who for many years was running his old diesel wagon Mercedes on used motor oil. It is amazing how "forgiving" older diesel setups were.


I doubt you could run for long on used motor oil. It has way too much additives (metals) like calcium, phosphorous, etc... that will cause severe wear and tear on fuel injection pumps and injectors and leave very hard deposits on the exhaust system.

We used to blend it into our fuel oil, at about a 1-2% mix, and that way we did not have to pay to dispose of it, but ULO (used lube oil) is death to an engine.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> I doubt you could run for long on used motor oil. It has way too much additives (metals) like calcium, phosphorous, etc... that will cause severe wear and tear on fuel injection pumps and injectors and leave very hard deposits on the exhaust system.
> 
> We used to blend it into our fuel oil, at about a 1-2% mix, and that way we did not have to pay to dispose of it, but ULO (used lube oil) is death to an engine.


He'd been doing it for many years, forgotten just how many but it was not a small number. He did have some sort of filtration process he ran it through before it ever got into the car. I have no idea what type of "added maintenance" it introduced to his ownership.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Stop temping me to purchase the following 300 CD just to experience with motor oil, heating oil & kerosene. 

http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...2Nm=miles&rpp=50&feedSegId=28705&aff=national


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

bayoucity said:


> Stop temping me to purchase the following 300 CD just to experience with motor oil, heating oil & kerosene.
> 
> http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...2Nm=miles&rpp=50&feedSegId=28705&aff=national


I always wanted one of those. If you want to experiment then I will sell you my 300SD for half what they are asking for that 300CD.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

$4.15 on Friday, Supreme was $4.22.


----------



## wxmanCCM (Feb 17, 2010)

AZDrPhil said:


> ...People still give me a slight condescending look when I tell them my car uses diesel..............


I did a fairly extensive analysis of life-cycle emissions of the 2011 335d and the 2011 Toyota Camry Hybrid (certified as PZEV in California).

Because of the significantly higher emissions in the manufacturing/materials phase of the TCH, the TCH would need 14,500 miles to break even on greenhouse gas emissions, 21,000 miles to break even on NOx emissions, 453,000 miles to break even on particulate matter (PM) emissions, and 1,589,230 miles to break even on SOx emissions, compared to the 335d, based on modeling data from Argonne National Laboratory's "GREET" model.

The TCH would never break even with respect to hydrocarbon emissions and carbon monoxide (CO) emissions, regardless of how many miles driven.

Granted, this is based on modeling data, which is just a rough approximation of the overall emissions, but the perceived difference between the best gassers (e.g., PZEV hybrid) and the current generation of "clean diesel" cars is greatly exaggerated when all associated emissions are taken into account.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

wxmanCCM said:


> I did a fairly extensive analysis of life-cycle emissions of the 2011 335d and the 2011 Toyota Camry Hybrid (certified as PZEV in California).
> 
> *Because of the significantly higher emissions in the manufacturing/materials phase of the TCH,* the TCH would need 14,500 miles to break even on greenhouse gas emissions, 21,000 miles to break even on NOx emissions, 453,000 miles to break even on particulate matter (PM) emissions, and 1,589,230 miles to break even on SOx emissions, compared to the 335d, based on modeling data from Argonne National Laboratory's "GREET" model.
> 
> ...


This is interesting data. Could you elaborate on the above in *bold* please?


----------



## wxmanCCM (Feb 17, 2010)

cssnms said:


> This is interesting data. Could you elaborate on the above in *bold* please?


Chris,

According the ANL's GREET model (v2.7), the following are the estimated emissions during manufacturing/material processing...

Emission.....................2011 335d..................................2011 Toyota Camry Hybrid (PZEV)

NOx...............................12,654.............................................14,142
CO.................................45,540.............................................46,491
PM.................................14,483.............................................15,842
SOx................................23,500.............................................44,160
GHGs.............................8,575,000.........................................10,100,000

All values are in grams.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Howdy all !

It has been extremely hectic lately & I haven't been here very much .

My last fill-up was a week ago. The diesel costs me $3.899/gallon today which is same as last week. However, the premium petrol has inched 3 pennies higher & even 89 octane is now costing more than the diesel. Whao ! I wonder if I will ever witness diesel to be cheaper than 87 octane.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

In western MD diesel is now about the same as premium gas, around $4.15.


----------



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

Weird. Nor Cal prices seem to have a mind of their own. Don't have my d yet but I watch prices each day. About a month ago the station closest to me was 12cents higher for diesel than premium. Then a week ago it was even. Today the diesel is back to 8cents above premium again. I just don't understand the inconsistency in price?


----------



## midwest bmw (Mar 29, 2008)

Well here in the midwest, diesel is now the same price as premium gasoline ($4.09)...

Was about a .10 more/gallon most of the winter and early spring.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

Just paid $3.99/gal at a Sunoco station.At that station the diesel is 2 cents a gallon cheaper than regular.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

bayoucity said:


> Howdy all !
> 
> It has been extremely hectic lately & I haven't been here very much .
> 
> My last fill-up was a week ago. The diesel costs me $3.899/gallon today which is same as last week. However, the premium petrol has inched 3 pennies higher & even 89 octane is now costing more than the diesel. Whao ! I wonder if I will ever witness diesel to be cheaper than 87 octane.


Nah, you will just witness diesel spiking up some more to "catch up" with things.


----------



## SennaVProst (Apr 9, 2011)

listerone said:


> Just paid $3.99/gal at a Sunoco station.At that station the diesel is 2 cents a gallon cheaper than regular.


Similar in Western MA this week, $3.99 for regular, $3.95 for diesel.


----------



## bing330i (Dec 27, 2001)

This has been the most expensive diesel I have seen in US - A Chevron on Colorado blvd @ LA, CA. Diesel $4.99/gal vs. Premium 93 gasoline $4.49/g


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

SennaVProst said:


> Similar in Western MA this week, $3.99 for regular, $3.95 for diesel.


My experience was at a Sunoco station just outside of Boston."Gas" is *much* cheaper in MA than it is in CT.Thankfully I get up there regularly..."thankfully" at least when it comes to filling up.


----------



## A8540TDI (Jan 2, 2011)

Shell was $4.159 this morning, premium was $4.359 at the same station.


----------



## HoustonScott (Sep 19, 2010)

The main thing to remember is that as prices raise the % difference between diesel and gas gets lower and makes the $$$ argument for diesel better. It also make the 30% advantage in fuel performance worth more. 

HS


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Everywhere in the Triangle NC area, diesel is notably cheaper than premium, around $0,10-0,12/US gallon (2-3 cents/litre). Makes driving a petrol BMW seem a bit.......not cost effective, especially with a more underpowered vehicle like my X3 which suffers more from mid-grade gasoline.

Maybe that's why I see so many Golf TDIs running around here.


----------



## klee (May 13, 2011)

craig1214 said:


> Here in NW Oregon, the last couple of weeks the price of diesel fuel seems to have gone up 15 to 20 cents, and is now more expensive than premium. What's with that? Is this happening elsewhere?


Fuel prices are raising day by day. Its not only in your place, its happening everywhere. Now a days its reached too high, very difficult to manage.


----------



## midwest bmw (Mar 29, 2008)

midwest bmw said:


> Well here in the midwest, diesel is now the same price as premium gasoline ($4.09)...
> 
> Was about a .10 more/gallon most of the winter and early spring.


As of 5/14:
Diesel $4.05
Premium: $4.09


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Western MD: Diesel: $4.09 - $4.15
Premium: $4.09 - $4.15


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Paid $4.15 yesterday, Premium was $4.35 :yikes: while regular was $4.13. This is at a relatively inexpensive station that I frequent in the Rockville MD area.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have for the most part been paying 4.09 but did notice one of the stations I go to is at 3.99. I'd have to check my log to see if it dropped. The days of filling of diesel guzzler for under $100 are well behind me.


----------



## dll2k4 (Feb 6, 2010)

After being stuck at a peak of 4.359 for the past few weeks, diesel at my local "barometer" station finally ticked down to 4.319 the other day. Here's hoping the downward trend has started..


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Around the Triangle area (NC), diesel is running around $3,94-3,99/US gallon, or $1,05/litre. Cheaper than midgrade!


----------



## TXPearl (Apr 16, 2010)

Yesterday in N. Dallas suburbs....


----------



## Stussy109 (May 23, 2010)

Goold Ol' South Jersey... 3.71/gallon at riggins and Gulf, 2 cents CHEAPER than regular gas at 3.73


----------



## Diesel Bimmer (Aug 20, 2007)

Out for a scenic mountain drive Sunday and filled (14.626 gal) at the Jemez Pueblo Concoco station for $3.959. Santa Fe prices are at $4.159 so I was happy


----------



## krsabs (Apr 22, 2011)

You know it's a sad day when you catch yourself thinking, 'wow, $3.73 for regular, that's a good price.'


----------



## beemer01 (Aug 12, 2010)

*California Gas Stations suck*

On the way to work today I saw these prices at a Chevron station in San Francisco Bay Area:

Regular $4.17
Plus $4.27
Supreme $4.37
Diesel $4.59


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

beemer01 said:


> On the way to work today I saw these prices at a *Chevron station* in San Francisco Bay Area:
> 
> Regular $4.17
> Plus $4.27
> ...


I filled up on Sunday at a Chevron in San Mateo for $4.55/gallon.... The same station got as high as $4.69/gallon a few weeks back. Prices are on the decline, just not as quickly as they increased....


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

krsabs said:


> You know it's a sad day when you catch yourself thinking, 'wow, *$3.73 for regular*, that's a good price.'


$3.73/gallon for regular would definitely be a good price in my neck of the woods. That would mean diesel would be around $4.13/gallon, which ain't happening yet.


----------



## TopDog5450 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Why Are Diesel Fuel Prices Higher Than Gasoline Prices?*

Historically, the average price of diesel fuel has been lower than the average price of gasoline. However, this is not always the case. In some winters where the demand for distillate heating oil is high, the price of diesel fuel has risen above the gasoline price. Since September 2004, the price of diesel fuel has been generally higher than the price of regular gasoline all year round for several reasons. Worldwide demand for diesel fuel and other distillate fuel oils has been increasing steadily, with strong demand in China, Europe, and the United States, putting more pressure on the tight global refining capacity. In the United States, the transition to ultra-low sulfur diesel (ULSD) fuel has affected diesel fuel production and distribution costs. Also, the Federal excise tax on diesel fuel is 6¢ higher per gallon (24.4¢ per gallon) than the tax on gasoline.

Source: http://tonto.eia.doe.gov/energyexplained/index.cfm?page=diesel_prices
:bawling:


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

Here's a pic from today.









Sent from my ADR6300 using Bimmer App


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey all ! It's been 11 days since last refuel. It is 4 pennies less @ $3.859. I'm really not complaining because it is still cheaper than both 89 & 93 octane. It maybe cheaper than 87 octane on my next fill-up.


----------



## naamanf (Jan 24, 2011)

Premium is at a low of $3.92 here, but that station doesn't have Diesel. The one that does has premium at $4.05 and diesel at $3.99. Cenex roadmaster diesel is $4.04.


----------



## Stone740i (May 10, 2011)

Regular runs about 4.09 where premium runs 4.39ish. Not many stations with diesel around here, but then again I don't give much thought as I don't use it.

Sent from my DROID2 using Bimmer App


----------



## sukutash (Nov 26, 2010)

*Diesel Price*

:rofl:I got a hell of a deal today on diesel.............$3.90/gal.:rofl:


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

Up North of the 49th parallel, gasoline continues to race away, leaving diesel far behind in the dust.

17 May 2011


Diesel $1.239/L ($4.92/US gal)

RUG $1.306/L ($5.19/US gal)
Prem $1.426/L ($5.66/US gal)


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Diesel is now about 5 cents cheaper than premium gas in western MD.


Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

In my neck of the woods, all I can cheer about is that the gap/spread between premium and D2 is narrowing - $4.49/gallon for Chevron D2 vs. $4.41/gallon for Chevron premium. It used to be about $0.20/gallon more for D2.


----------



## bwm57 (Jan 8, 2008)

$4.09 for the two weeks that I have owned my 336d in Southwest Chicago.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

$3.969 here in Miami area. At least it is below $4.00 now!:thumbup:

I think I have reached another record for a fill up, 16.629 gals!

I was on less than no miles to go and the gauge was below E. :yikes:

Drove through three (3) stations in about a 5 mile area and could not find any diesel pumps. About as close as I ever want to get to running out of fuel.:thumbup:


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

Flyingman said:


> I think I have reached another record for a fill up, 16.629 gals!
> 
> I was on less than no miles to go and the gauge was below E. :yikes:


:yikes::yikes::yikes:


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

It's been 10 days since last fill-up. Diesel is $3.729/gallon versus 93 octane at $3.829. Prices are certainly coming down.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

DnA Diesel said:


> Up North of the 49th parallel, gasoline continues to race away, leaving diesel far behind in the dust.
> 
> 17 May 2011
> 
> ...


Yesterday I filled up for $1.19/Litre ($4.54/US Gal).
And RUG was $1.30/Litre ($4.91/US Gal).

So driving a oil burner makes more "cents" than a gasser.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

bwm57 said:


> $4.09 for the two weeks that I have owned my 336d in Southwest Chicago.


Typical, always somebody wanting to out do another, 336D indeed!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Diesel Bimmer (Aug 20, 2007)

*Diesel Tax Rate Map by State*

Don't know if this has been posted before, but it is current as of this month:


----------



## TopDog5450 (Feb 11, 2011)

Diesel Bimmer said:


> Don't know if this has been posted before, but it is current as of this month:


And, guess which state has the highest diesel tax rate in the nation? That's right, it's California.


----------



## Diesel Bimmer (Aug 20, 2007)

TopDog5450 said:


> And, guess which state has the highest diesel tax rate in the nation? That's right, it's California.


Yeah, that's not a big suprise. And we are planning a road-trip in the "d" to wine country in 10 days. I'll plan on topping off in Arizona before crossing into "tax-you-death-ifornia".

I'm really so sorry to see the downward spiral of my birth-state.


----------



## DennisCooper! (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi,

Wow, prices coming down you say .. i'm again (no change there really!) ultra jealous and envious ! of course, USA side, you guys have more power if you can call it that for 'gas prices' over recent times as it's got 'high' for you guys thinking, more people will come out and really be irate about pricing, so the government has to do more. There are other factors of course, but that's a view held by many ordinary citizens. Here in the UK, there's moaning about it, but not on the same scale, as a result, our pricing just carries on increasing. We've had a couple of taxation changes which has meant the increases have been staved off a little, perhaps 1p per litre which is 1.6 cents. 

Larger engined cars are dropping in value quite a lot, new registrations of the F10 5 series by those posting up they've got one - and it's almost exclusively company cars, are always 520d models with one or two saying they've gone for the 523 petrol !
As the UK tries to claw itself out of the mess, it'll be the last one out from the G8/G20 and news articles and analysts views say we have 2-3 years more of this sort of thing to go yet. I can only see fuel prices rising higher. I've personally noted that there's less cars on the road at certain times. There'd be a massive party in the UK if we were told that over 6 months or so, our fuel prices would come down noticeably !

Cheers, Dennis!


----------



## VaRanger (May 16, 2011)

Just filled up here in Virginia. $3.39/gallon.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

VaRanger said:


> Just filled up here in Virginia. $3.39/gallon.


Are you kidding me, $3.39???:dunno:
Diesel just dropped below $4.00/gallon here in MD.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

VaRanger said:


> Just filled up here in Virginia. $3.39/gallon.


Whao ! Diesel?


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Yea where in VA did you fill up for $3.39?! Was that clearance pricing on leftover winter diesel? :dunno:

Filled up yesterday at Shell for $4.08 pg. 

Everytime I use Shell it seems like my mileage deteriorates by a few points. Anyone else experience this? I believe Shell typically sells diesel with a very low cetane rating.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Diesel is running arond $3,85-3,90/US gallon in metropolitan areas of NC.


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

The range is currently $4.27 to *$4.75* here.  In this area it really pays to look online for the best prices. The cheaper stations can be really out of the way here, but it is easy enough to do a detour by planning ahead.


----------



## AZDrPhil (Mar 22, 2011)

In Laveen, AZ (just South of Phoenix). May 30, 2011.

Unleaded = $3.599
Premium = $3.799
Diesel = $3.669

Is Safeway Diesel any good? I always buy QT or Shell, but have never seen cetane posted on any pump anywhere so who knows.


----------



## stoked335d (Jan 4, 2010)

Filled up some tonight.


----------



## TopDog5450 (Feb 11, 2011)

János said:


> The range is currently $4.27 to *$4.75* here.  In this area it really pays to look online for the best prices. The cheaper stations can be really out of the way here, but it is easy enough to do a detour by planning ahead.


Will you please stop posting in this thread. No one knows where "here" is. Therefore, your postings in this thread are useless.


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

I think most of the folks who have been on this forum for some time know that I'm from the San Francisco Bay Area (reference many of my earliest posts with my car parked by the Golden Gate Bridge).

I guess _Pacific Depths_ is too subtle to figure out?


----------



## TopDog5450 (Feb 11, 2011)

"Talk sense to a fool and he calls you foolish." 
Euripides, Greek tragic dramatist (484 BC - 406 BC)


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

It's been 9 days since last fill-up. Diesel is $3.669/gallon which cost the same as 89 octane. Prices are certainly coming down.


----------



## TeddyBGame (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm seeing similar pricing in the Boston and metro-boston areas.

Diesel: $3.99/gal
87: 3.89/gal
89: 3.99/gal
93: 4.19/gal


----------



## craig1214 (Feb 16, 2007)

I've been anxiously awaiting a downturn in diesel pricing (and narrowing of the gap vs. premium) as reported elsewhere. Here in the Portland, OR, area I have been paying in the $4.20 region for some weeks. Suddenly a nearby 76 station is posting 4.09, with premium around here at 4.00 plus or minus. I hope the trend continues.

I longingly recall a year ago as I was anticipating my 335d purchase and seeing diesel at 2.99 vs. premium a few cents higher.


----------



## Capt_Amazing (Apr 29, 2011)

diesel is commanding a premium over Premium gas here in Seattle....diesel ranges btwn $4.33 - $4.39/gallon


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

$4.099 here in Miami. Can find it cheaper at around $3.939 or even $3.859.

But Diesel remains well below Super and about par with Premium.


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

I am happy to report that when I filled up this week, regular was $4.07 and diesel was $4.06 - FINALLY!


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Diesel is right around premium petrol right now in central NC (Piedmont and western Triangle), hovering around $3,85/US gallon ($1,02/litre)


----------



## dha510 (Oct 9, 2009)

Spotted today at a Shell station in Sacramento - premium $4.07 Disel#2 $4.11. Typical Chevron range is $4.15 premium $4.32 disel#2


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

With the recent collapse of petrol prices, diesel simply has not caught up with the decrease (as usual). In Virginia, premium petrol was $3,49 to 3,59/US gallon ($0,92-0,95/litre)versus diesel hanging onto old prices of $3,89/US gallon ($1,03/litre).


----------



## E90 Enthusiast (Jun 9, 2005)

Here in Missouri...as of yesterday premium was around $3.48, and I filled up with diesel at $3.60.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey all,

I been in Honolulu for awhile & I have yet spot a 335d or x5d. Ironically, I also witness the highest diesel price here. It's no wonder nobody bother with diesel cars here. 

@ fill-up today, diesel is $4.659/gallon versus $3.889/gallon for regular.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

bayoucity said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I been in Honolulu for awhile & I have yet spot a 335d or x5d. Ironically, I also witness the highest diesel price here. It's no wonder nobody bother with diesel cars here.
> 
> @ fill-up today, diesel is $4.659/gallon versus $3.889/gallon for regular.


I don't recall the number but over there you can get diesel with a really high cetane rating. At least I know you can from chevron.


----------



## autoJeff (Oct 1, 2009)

This might be complete bunk, but I read somewhere that Hawaii has it's own refinery. They care strongly about emissions. So the only fuel oil available is very high quality. Compare that to my region where premium is flat out unavailable through the normal distribution chain.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

autoJeff said:


> This might be complete bunk, but I read somewhere that Hawaii has it's own refinery. They care strongly about emissions. So the only fuel oil available is very high quality. Compare that to my region where premium is flat out unavailable through the normal distribution chain.


I was under the impression it is for export reasons. But I do know chevron has it's own refinery there and that it makes very high quality diesel that is not shipped to the other states. I just never have asked what the reason is for the high standards.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Just tanked up for $3.99, same price that mid-grade was. Premium $0.15 higher, regular $0.15 lower. This was at a Chevron station.

Weird, though, how prices differ around town (Issaquah, WA). Many are still 20-30 cents higher than that (mostly Shell stations.)


----------



## Capt_Amazing (Apr 29, 2011)

floydarogers said:


> Just tanked up for $3.99, same price that mid-grade was. Premium $0.15 higher, regular $0.15 lower. This was at a Chevron station.
> 
> Weird, though, how prices differ around town (Issaquah, WA). Many are still 20-30 cents higher than that (mostly Shell stations.)


Agree. I filled up last night @ 76 in Kirkland for $3.99/gall....whereas previously I filled up twice @ Texaco in Kirkland at $4.39/gall...but the Texaco said it was Premium Diesel.


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

wow you guys are ripped off, most places around here are around the 3.70-3.80 mark and I found a place the other day about 50 miles from me that had diesel at 3.59. I pulled in and filled my truck up


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

I've the 1st fill-up today since coming back to Houston. Diesel is 1 penny less than the 93 octane at $3.789/gallon. It is interesting the Chevron station that I used today has the sign says "Diesel No.2" . I don't see those sign very often down here.


----------



## joeincs (Sep 15, 2009)

I found a Shell station in South Florida that has a big sign, "Premium Diesel". The pump is labled #2 Diesel. The price was about the same ($3.93) as what I pay for diesel at my local BP. Could this just be reguar diesel and not premium?


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

It's staying around 3.99 here for the last couple weeks


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

listerone said:


> The research I've done suggests that diesel is cheaper than regular unleaded in parts of Canada...if not the whole country.It's definitely cheaper than regular in Europe.My understanding is that this is at least partially the result of tax policies in Canada and Europe.


Some statements on these forums had me thinking diesel was more in Europe. Probably just some countries though. I know it was not in Germany and Greece. I do miss the days of it being consistently cheaper than gas here but those days ended many years ago.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> Some statements on these forums had me thinking diesel was more in Europe. Probably just some countries though. I know it was not in Germany and Greece. I do miss the days of it being consistently cheaper than gas here but those days ended many years ago.


Listerone, Diesel is more expensive in the USA because the Gov't taxes it higher than gasoline. Their way of having the larger trucks pay a larger share of the cost of maintaining the highways.

Diesel is actually cheaper to produce than gasoline so therefore should always be cheaper than gasoline, as is the case in most of the rest of the world. Most of the rest of the world therefore use diesel trucks and cars because it is not only cheaper to buy than gasoline, it gives more mpg.

The US Governement distorts this by adding more tax to diesel fuel.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> Listerone, Diesel is more expensive in the USA because the Gov't taxes it higher than gasoline. Their way of having the larger trucks pay a larger share of the cost of maintaining the highways.
> 
> Diesel is actually cheaper to produce than gasoline so therefore should always be cheaper than gasoline, as is the case in most of the rest of the world. Most of the rest of the world therefore use diesel trucks and cars because it is not only cheaper to buy than gasoline, it gives more mpg.
> 
> The US Governement distorts this by adding more tax to diesel fuel.


It was my understanding that the USDL drove the cost to make it and transport it up. No idea though if it brought it up significantly and yes as with most things it is the taxes. I know from the basic refining process that it is not only easier to make but you can also make more of it from a single barrel of crude.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Snipe,

Yes, purely theoretically Diesel is definitely cheaper to manfacture. There are also a lot of other economic factors, such as manufacturers make more margin on gasoline than diesel, so they invest in expensive refinery equipment to actually get more % of gasoline out of the same barrel of crude, which will translate into less diesel from same barrel.

It is also the reason why HFO (Heavy Fuel Oil) is now almost non existent in some refineries as the technology has advanced such that everything is extracted in the refining process and no liquids are left.

The introduction of ULSD has also increased the cost of production, but I think if we were to remove all of the gov't regulations and barriers, taxes, etc..., diesel would still be cheaper than gasoline.

I personally am all for the ULSD, just wonder what do they do with all that left over Sulfer?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> Snipe,
> 
> Yes, purely theoretically Diesel is definitely cheaper to manfacture. There are also a lot of other economic factors, such as manufacturers make more margin on gasoline than diesel, so they invest in expensive refinery equipment to actually get more % of gasoline out of the same barrel of crude, which will translate into less diesel from same barrel.
> 
> ...


Does this mean I can't buy Bunker C for next to nothing any more?  I think I still have some work jeans here with stains from that stuff. The old Texas Clipper ran on it, oh the joys of working ~70 year old engine room.

I have no idea what they do with the sulfur but the stuff must be bought for something. When I was a cadet down in Galveston we were right across the channel from the sulfur dock. That basically consisted of this gigantic block of sulfur and some cranes to move the stuff on/off ships.

I knew the refineries in the states are geared to get the absolute most out of a barrel towards gasoline. Which drops the amount of diesel you can get. I never have gone looking to see if it is the same case for refineries overseas and just assumed it was not.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Flyingman said:


> Listerone, *Diesel is more expensive in the USA because the Gov't taxes it higher than gasoline.* Their way of having the larger trucks pay a larger share of the cost of maintaining the highways.
> 
> Diesel is actually cheaper to produce than gasoline so therefore should always be cheaper than gasoline, as is the case in most of the rest of the world. Most of the rest of the world therefore use diesel trucks and cars because it is not only cheaper to buy than gasoline, it gives more mpg.
> 
> The US Governement distorts this by adding more tax to diesel fuel.


Since you seem to have a bias against the U.S. Government, you probably won't like this citation, but for the other readers, here it is: http://205.254.135.24/oog/info/gdu/gasdiesel.asp

See the graphic on the right-hand side of the page showing the fuel pumps. Taxes are adding only 1% to the price differential between diesel and gasoline. 5% of the differential is due to distribution and marketing. Thank the retailers for the price difference. Remember how fast prices rose when petroleum prices rose and then how slowly they dropped when petroleum prices dropped? Thank the retailers. There is actually economic research out on pricing games being played on the retail side. Someone will get a Nobel prize for the research in 10 years or so.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Snipe656 said:


> Does this mean I can't buy Bunker C for next to nothing any more?  I think I still have some work jeans here with stains from that stuff. The old Texas Clipper ran on it, oh the joys of working ~70 year old engine room.
> 
> *I have no idea what they do with the sulfur but the stuff must be bought for something.* When I was a cadet down in Galveston we were right across the channel from the sulfur dock. That basically consisted of this gigantic block of sulfur and some cranes to move the stuff on/off ships.
> 
> I knew the refineries in the states are geared to get the absolute most out of a barrel towards gasoline. Which drops the amount of diesel you can get. I never have gone looking to see if it is the same case for refineries overseas and just assumed it was not.


Sulfuric acid?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

anE934fun said:


> Since you seem to have a bias against the U.S. Government, you probably won't like this citation, but for the other readers, here it is: http://205.254.135.24/oog/info/gdu/gasdiesel.asp
> 
> See the graphic on the right-hand side of the page showing the fuel pumps. Taxes are adding only 1% to the price differential between diesel and gasoline. 5% of the differential is due to distribution and marketing. Thank the retailers for the price difference. Remember how fast prices rose when petroleum prices rose and then how slowly they dropped when petroleum prices dropped? Thank the retailers. There is actually economic research out on pricing games being played on the retail side. Someone will get a Nobel prize for the research in 10 years or so.


I think traders have a bigger effect than the actual retailers.


----------



## TXPearl (Apr 16, 2010)

anE934fun said:


> Since you seem to have a bias against the U.S. Government, you probably won't like this citation, but for the other readers, here it is: http://205.254.135.24/oog/info/gdu/gasdiesel.asp
> 
> See the graphic on the right-hand side of the page showing the fuel pumps. Taxes are adding only 1% to the price differential between diesel and gasoline. 5% of the differential is due to distribution and marketing. Thank the retailers for the price difference. Remember how fast prices rose when petroleum prices rose and then how slowly they dropped when petroleum prices dropped? Thank the retailers. There is actually economic research out on pricing games being played on the retail side. Someone will get a Nobel prize for the research in 10 years or so.


Hmmm, and you seem to have a bias against the notion that free markets and capitalism work efficiently?? I'm having trouble believing that dist. and marketing for diesel is almost double that of gasoline (11% vs. 6%). Why would that be? Why should I "thank the retailers" for this?

The difference in federal taxes on diesel vs. gasoline 6 cents per gallon. While that doesn't make up all the difference, it's a material portion of it.

BTW, your source is an agency of the U.S. Dept. of Energy, so you're asking Flyingman to rely on statistics produced by the very government you claim he's skeptical of.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Snipe656 said:


> I think traders have a bigger effect than the actual retailers.


Retailers are effectively part of the trading community. They go long each time they take a load of gasoline or diesel. They proceed to price the product at what they think they can make the best profit off of the load. If they have over-priced, they lower the price to clear the inventory. BTW, I am not disagreeing with your claim.

One other related question - why are traders causing diesel prices to be higher than gasoline prices?


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

TXPearl said:


> Hmmm, and you seem to have a bias against the notion that free markets and capitalism work efficiently?? I'm having trouble believing that dist. and marketing for diesel is almost double that of gasoline (11% vs. 6%). Why would that be? Why should I "thank the retailers" for this?
> 
> The difference in federal taxes on diesel vs. gasoline 6 cents per gallon. While that doesn't make up all the difference, it's a material portion of it.
> 
> BTW, your source is an agency of the U.S. Dept. of Energy, so you're asking Flyingman to rely on statistics produced by the very government you claim he's skeptical of.


I will leave the insight as to intent of retailer pricing to others more qualified. The data is what it is. If you doubt the honesty of the data, I can't help you either. EIA doesn't have an axe to grind, but if you come into the discussion with a bias, you aren't going to be open to data that contradicts your bias.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

anE934fun said:


> Retailers are effectively part of the trading community. They go long each time they take a load of gasoline or diesel. They proceed to price the product at what they think they can make the best profit off of the load. If they have over-priced, they lower the price to clear the inventory.


We owned a gas station for a number of years. Probably was in the family for over a decade. Our profits on fuel was next to nothing. I highly doubt that has changed today and even had people make statements to me that match how it was when we owned one. Things certainly fluctuate but the general goal was to sell fuel as cheap as could to attract customers and sell them instore items at a big profit.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> Does this mean I can't buy Bunker C for next to nothing any more?  I think I still have some work jeans here with stains from that stuff. The old Texas Clipper ran on it, oh the joys of working ~70 year old engine room.
> 
> I have no idea what they do with the sulfur but the stuff must be bought for something. When I was a cadet down in Galveston we were right across the channel from the sulfur dock. That basically consisted of this gigantic block of sulfur and some cranes to move the stuff on/off ships.
> 
> I knew the refineries in the states are geared to get the absolute most out of a barrel towards gasoline. Which drops the amount of diesel you can get. I never have gone looking to see if it is the same case for refineries overseas and just assumed it was not.


Bunker C used to be about 1/2 the price of diesel fuel. I recall using $0.25/gal vs $0.50/gal for diesel. Today a barrel of HFO is running at or near $90/bbl, so over $2.00/gal. Diesel is close to $4.00/gal. Just look at any Platts Oil Report.

Yes, in the old days HFO was a waste product they really did not want to produce, but they had to as technology was not yet available to get anything more out of it. So they gave it away to make room for more production, or they would have to shutdown their refinery. Now days they have the technology to break it down to basically all that is left is a solid, basically coke. Not all refineries around the world have this capability, the US is definitely the leader. This is one reason why Chavez can threaten all he wants about turning off his supply of oil to the USA, but if he does, nobody else can refine their crappy high sulfur crude. So alas, he has no choice but to keep selling it to us.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Here is a good report on world fuel prices by products and ports.

It can be seen here that indeed ULSD and Unleaded Gas are in the same price range as delivered FOB, with fluctuations up or down based on location, supply and demand.

I would say that the price differences between gas and diesel of yesteryear are pretty much gone now days, for all the reasons discussed above.

As long as we are willing to "pay the price", it will remain at these highs. Some major shift in energy will need to occur to alter this. Maybe that will be the shale oil & gas in the US (which I doubt).

http://www.platts.com/IM.Platts.Content/ProductsServices/Products/euromktscan.pdf


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Snipe656 said:


> We owned a gas station for a number of years. Probably was in the family for over a decade. Our profits on fuel was next to nothing. I highly doubt that has changed today and even had people make statements to me that match how it was when we owned one. Things certainly fluctuate but the general goal was to sell fuel as cheap as could to attract customers and sell them instore items at a big profit.


I don't claim to be an expert on service station operations. Somewhere a 5% margin is being added to the price of diesel versus gasoline. Whether it is being added by the company that draws the fuel out of the pipeline, or the person selling to the retail consumer or anywhere in between, it is being added.

EDIT: This is pure speculation on my part, but since there are fewer stations selling diesel compared to those selling gasoline, an absence of competition can explain the difference.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Actually,

Looking at the US historical price differences between unleaded regular gas and on road diesel, they are pretty close to each other. I am actually surprised to note this. :eeps: Perhaps I lived overseas for too many years to appreciate this.:dunno:

I will have to get some data from other countries to compare

with.http://www.eia.gov/emeu/aer/txt/ptb0524.html


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

http://www.ifri.org/files/Energie/Davoustang.pdf

I find this to be an excellent and comprehensive explanation of world fuel prices by country.

Surprisingly author claims diesel is more expensive to produce than gasoline, which is counter to everything I thought I knew about the subject.

The US continues to enjoy relatively low (and real) prices for liquid fuels when compared to all but the oil producing countries that essentially subsidize their fuel. Prices higher than that in the USA are due to heavy taxation, fees, etc..., such as seen in most of Europe.

Good paper, worth reading.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

I know many want to make taxes the big bad boogyman in this equation because that is the easily quantifiable and transparent source of variation, but a few observations:
1) Differences in taxes can account for no more than quarter of the price differential between gas and diesel as the actual gap in prices is consistently 3-4 times large than the gap in taxes.
2) Americans pay super low rates for fuel and super low fuel taxes. 
3) the real value(cost) of fuel taxes has been eroded substantially over the past 15 years by inflation.
4) the number of miles per capita and the total volume of miles has expanded substantially over the past 2-3 decades.
5) because of 2-4 and because as state and county governments have cut back on investment in public infrastructure-we have horribly congested and poorly maintained roads/bridges and construction of new capacity has not kept pace with growth.

Do differences in tax rates for gas and diesel contribute to the price disparity? Yes. Are they main cause of the disparity? Not by a long shot. To suggest otherwise is empirically incorrect at best and disingenuous at worst.
The real problem with incorrectly making fuel prices about taxes is that it suggest that the solution is to cut fuel taxes, which is the exact opposite of what we should be doing.


----------



## grapes87 (Feb 22, 2011)

Diesel prices have been steady all summer. Would have been nice to see the drop that our gasoline counterparts saw during the summer.

Let's just hope for a mild winter


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

This summer has been the first time in a long time I saw diesel cheaper than supreme unleaded for more than just a "blip of time".


----------



## bubear99 (Aug 23, 2011)

You'll also notice seasonal fluctuations in diesel prices in the spring and fall. These increases are caused by farmers during planting and harvesting months.


----------



## Concentric190 (Mar 15, 2007)

just filled up for $3.80 in the chicago subirbs


----------



## EMC (Jan 22, 2006)

Concentric190 said:


> just filled up for $3.80 in the chicago subirbs


When did you get your 335d? Turbo M3 toy and 335d daily driver...same combo here!


----------



## Concentric190 (Mar 15, 2007)

EMC said:


> When did you get your 335d? Turbo M3 toy and 335d daily driver...same combo here!


Hey man!  I picked it up 2 weeks ago, loving it. I saw you recently got one too, let me know if you really start tinkering with it.


----------



## EMC (Jan 22, 2006)

Concentric190 said:


> Hey man!  I picked it up 2 weeks ago, loving it. I saw you recently got one too, let me know if you really start tinkering with it.


Only have a JBD for now. It really wakes the car up. Can't beat the hp/$ on that device. I think some of the eBay versions from the UK would work well too, but this one is proven.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

hmm...just saw BP diesel in South Florida for 3.69. That is the best it has been in a while. Waiting for 2.99....


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

bubear99 said:


> You'll also notice seasonal fluctuations in diesel prices in the spring and fall. These increases are caused by farmers during planting and harvesting months.


Diesel prices may..or may not..be regional.I'm no expert so I'm uncertain.If they *are* regional then I suspect an important factor in the Northeast is the use of home heating oil which is basically identical to diesel fuel (except for sulphur content).Around here,unlike in most parts of the country,many homes are hearted by oil...rather than by gas,propane or electric.I've alway assumed that increased demand for heating oil was a factor in diesel being higher in winter around here,if not nationwide.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

I been out of town for about a week. I'm seeing B2 diesel for the first time this morning in Las Vegas, NV. The pricing is the same as 91 octane @ $3.839/gallon.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

It must be the mild winter. It is too early, but both diesel & 93 octane are selling at same price today - $3.759 :


----------



## SennaVProst (Apr 9, 2011)

Saw a $4.45 in upstate NY today, yikes!


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

listerone said:


> Diesel prices may..or may not..be regional.I'm no expert so I'm uncertain.If they *are* regional then I suspect an important factor in the Northeast is the use of home heating oil which is basically identical to diesel fuel (except for sulphur content).Around here,unlike in most parts of the country,many homes are hearted by oil...rather than by gas,propane or electric.I've alway assumed that increased demand for heating oil was a factor in diesel being higher in winter around here,if not nationwide.


Yes, diesel fuel prices are very much dependent on the home heating oil demand in the Northeast. Also some power plants have to switch from high sulpher fuel oil to low sulpher during certain times of the year, I assume in the winter months as well. This also impacts diesel fuel prices.

A Saudi Prince buys a new mega yacht and the prices go up.


----------



## ljgmdad (Feb 2, 2012)

$4.279 today. Up from $4.179 two weeks ago. Gasoline prices have risen more over the same time period.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I saw it at $4.029 "cash price" at a truck stop here in Houston today.


----------



## bubear99 (Aug 23, 2011)

$3.75 is the cheapest in Lubbock, TX.


----------



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

Paid 4.59 at local chevron in petaluma today. Cheapest on the block.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

firstbimmer said:


> Paid 4.59 at local chevron in petaluma today. Cheapest on the block.


It will be $5.00 by Spring Break next week.:tsk:

Schumer wants the Saudis to increase production.

I get the distinct feeling that higher fuel prices is what this administration really wants so they can tout all of those green jobs in Solar and Electric cars. A lot of folks have invested big in that technology and were banking on high fuel prices. Solyndra, etc...

Politics as usual.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> It will be $5.00 by Spring Break next week.:tsk:
> 
> Schumer wants the Saudis to increase production.
> 
> ...


I have had that feeling for a couple years now or basically almost the entire time with this administration. But we should not overlook the fact that the USD has devalued a lot over recent years. A devalued USD most definitely will cause us common folks to spend more on things such as fuel. I even read a online article in recent weeks explaining how fuel is actually less today than it was years back when comparing the value of the dollar. They made their point by doing a comparisons to gold values, maybe they were full of it and I clearly am barely remembering much of their point.

Oh and I was figuring $5.00 more so in the summer time than spring break(just 2-3 weeks away) but I suppose some areas that already are well over $4.00 could hit it by spring break.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

prices in MA have gone up significantly $3.89-99/gal to $4.16-29/gal. Premium gas is still in higher 3s


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

It's sad that I feel "lucky" I can still find diesel at some stations at $3.99.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

its 99 cents a liter times 3.78 liters to a gallon =$3.74 US dollars not bad. Here in Puerto Rico


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

*Seattle vs. Phoenix*

Just got back from Phoenix (spring training). Prices there are about $0.20 higher for all grades of gasoline and diesel than here in Seattle. Diesel is around $4.40/gallon here.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Holding at around $4.09 in western MD.


----------



## m6pwr (Jan 26, 2008)

listerone said:


> Call me a chicken but there's *nothing* on this earth that I want badly enough that I'd enter Mexico to get it.And that goes *particularly* for fuel.God only knows what you'd find in it.
> 
> Osama Obama's *on record* as supporting $4/gallon gas.Search youtube and you'll find the video clip.Also,the Secretary of Energy said just the other day that he has no interest in getting gas prices down.This is the same guy who's admitted that he *doesn't own a car*.


I searched YouTube. I couldn't find a clip of Obama saying he "supports" or otherwise hopes/desires gas prices to go up or go over $4. I did find a number of clips with him saying (as far back as 2008) that gas prices may have to go over $4/gal before Americans would seriously start thinking about energy conservation and alternative forms of energy (alternative to burning gas/oil). Sounds like a reasonable observation to me - - except maybe a little optimistic - - probably more like over $5/gal before we get serious.

And before we start slagging Mexico and Mexicans, I made a simple observation about the price of diesel in Baha, Mexico. Mexico subsidizes the price of gas and diesel. It's a socialist democracy on the European model, so what'd you expect?!!.

As for the quality of Mexican diesel - - no worries for any of you that may be driving down. The many Baha travel clubs and sites report no problems at all with the quality of Mexican diesel. Likewise with many threads on the VW TDI forum. Mexican ULSD can be recognized by a red sticker on the pump that says "UBA" (ultra baje azufre = ultra low sulphur diesel). In quality terms, I think it may be closer to EU ULSD than US ULSD. It contains 5% biomass to improve lubricity (like EU ULSD) - - I don't think US ULSD does that. ULSD with 5% biomass is ok according to p. 212 of my 335d owner's manual. I found a recent post by a Pemex-franchised service station (BahaCactus) on one of the Baha travel sites that indicates a recent delivery of UBA ULSD contained 3 ppm sulphur (the limit on US ULSD is 15 ppm, EU ULSD 10 ppm) -
http://forums.bajanomad.com/viewthread.php?tid=55189.

I'm not going to comment any further on the politics of expensive gas, except to post diesel prices around San Diego.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

$4.19 per gallon.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Paid $3.95 for Hess here in Central NJ.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I know nothing about Mexican fuels since never drive there but US ULSD is going to have bio added to it in upcoming years. Some mandate exists for a certain percentage of fuels to have to be bios. I was told this is why Chevron any many markets is rolling out B5 at the pumps today in preparation for the future.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

4.27 here today


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

When it gets to $5 I wonder of that will start another frenzy for old MBZ diesels and make mine finally worth selling


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

$4.79 for diesel and $4.69 for premium gas in San Jose area today.


----------



## aljlin (Feb 11, 2011)

I found a shell station in Peninsula/South Bay, CA for 4.39. Not the average though. I've seen the price averaging around 4.59 at different gas stations around the area.


----------



## FlyingLow78 (Jul 28, 2011)

I paid $1.109 per liter on base yesterday.


----------



## dnaer (Jan 13, 2011)

$3.89 at the Admiral station. Hate to think how much diesel they go through in a day..... trucks lanes are always backed up but they have one car pump that most people don't know about and never has a line. The station 500 ft away is .20 more per gallon and there is usually a line of cars. Still get truckers walking up to me asking me why I am putting diesel in my BMW.


----------



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

Prices still consistently around $4.59 for diesel in North Bay. Only change is premium has moved from $4.39 to upwards of $4.89. Still don't understand why diesel is so expensive in bay area but feel bad for gassers that are really feeling the pinch lately.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

firstbimmer said:


> Prices still consistently around $4.59 for diesel in North Bay. Only change is premium has moved from $4.39 to upwards of $4.89. Still don't understand why diesel is so expensive in bay area but feel bad for gassers that are really feeling the pinch lately.


Is diesel normally lower than premium gas there? Over here if premium gas were $4.89 then diesel would be at least $4.99


----------



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

Snipe656 said:


> Is diesel normally lower than premium gas there? Over here if premium gas were $4.89 then diesel would be at least $4.99


Diesel has been consistently $.30-.40 more than premium. If you go back in this thread you can see the prices I referenced a while ago. While diesel has slowly inched upward the last month or so, it seems gas prices have just shot through the roof around here! It has been reassuring me in my decision to move from a 335i to a 335d.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

firstbimmer said:


> Prices still consistently around $4.59 for diesel in North Bay. Only change is premium has moved from $4.39 to upwards of $4.89. *Still don't understand why diesel is so expensive in bay area* but feel bad for gassers that are really feeling the pinch lately.





firstbimmer said:


> *Diesel has been consistently $.30-.40 more than premium.* If you go back in this thread you can see the prices I referenced a while ago. While diesel has slowly inched upward the last month or so, it seems gas prices have just shot through the roof around here! It has been reassuring me in my decision to move from a 335i to a 335d.


Have you not considered that perhaps the diesel prices just have not caught up to the changes in market prices like the gasoline have? The first quote makes it sound like you think even though gasoline has hiked way up that the current price of diesel there is still over priced and should be much lower, which means even lower than gasoline. Then the second quote really just confirms the differences in fuel costs I have seen with diesel and premium gas since roughly July of 2004 until present day with just rare temp. swings in the market.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

Just passed my local diesel stop (Citgo) which was $4.03.........10 cents higher than their price for Premium.


----------



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

Snipe656 said:


> Have you not considered that perhaps the diesel prices just have not caught up to the changes in market prices like the gasoline have? The first quote makes it sound like you think even though gasoline has hiked way up that the current price of diesel there is still over priced and should be much lower, which means even lower than gasoline. Then the second quote really just confirms the differences in fuel costs I have seen with diesel and premium gas since roughly July of 2004 until present day with just rare temp. swings in the market.


The original statement was referring to not understanding why diesel is consistently higher than gas in the bay area is when the rest of the country appears to have gas hover below premium before the recent gas spike. That's what I meant by saying I don't understand why diesel is so expensive in the bay area. It has not been until the recent spikes that premium and even regular has passed diesel at many stations around here. I don't expect a surge a in diesel price anytime soon unless in relation to all prices rising at the pump.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

firstbimmer said:


> The original statement was referring to not understanding why diesel is consistently higher than gas in the bay area is when the rest of the country appears to have gas hover below premium before the recent gas spike. That's what I meant by saying I don't understand why diesel is so expensive in the bay area. It has not been until the recent spikes that premium and even regular has passed diesel at many stations around here. I don't expect a surge a in diesel price anytime soon unless in relation to all prices rising at the pump.


Well like I said diesel here in Houston has consistently been higher than premium gas for 7-8 years now. Prior to the middle of 2004 diesel as at or below 87 octane prices and pretty consistently. So it is the norm I am used to. I know elsewhere in Texas is the same way but I do not travel via roads much outside the state. There are some rare exceptions it is not, one of those being a period 2011. So it is not just a Bay area thing that diesel has been higher than gas.

I run into people here in town that to this day insist diesel is cheaper than gas. I don't know where those thoughts come from because none of the posted prices on signs agrees with them.


----------



## 831Doug (Dec 20, 2011)

In Santa Cruz, premium was higher than diesel today. Valero's price was $4.47 for premium vs. $4.29 for diesel this morning. 

Near my office in San Jose, the Shell station was selling premium for $4.53 and diesel for $4.59. Seems crazy to see a 30 cent a gallon difference within 30 miles.


----------



## Bill335d (Mar 20, 2012)

*Did BMW stop offering diesel engines?*

Hello all,
Brand new to this, or any forum for that matter. And I'd like some info from enthusiasts who own a diesel. I bought the last 2011 335d the dealership had last month ( feb2012), the touted fuel economy of 36 mpg sealed the deal. Anyways, my questions are; 1. When can I expect to see approx 36 mpg? After a break-in period? 2. I don't see any 2012 diesels in the BMW lineup. Did BMW stop offering diesels? If so, why? Thanks a bunch. -learning and loving my first BMW each day my wife lets me drive it!!


----------



## bubear99 (Aug 23, 2011)

My personal experience is that you'll only achieve the manufacturers numbers if you exercise a great deal of self control. All that torque is too tempting for me. I have an X5d and have never reached the numbers on the sticker, but I'm also a very spirited driver. I'm getting 50% better than what I got in my Tahoe and having a great time. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## 831Doug (Dec 20, 2011)

Bill335d said:


> Hello all,
> Brand new to this, or any forum for that matter. And I'd like some info from enthusiasts who own a diesel. I bought the last 2011 335d the dealership had last month ( feb2012), the touted fuel economy of 36 mpg sealed the deal. Anyways, my questions are; 1. When can I expect to see approx 36 mpg? After a break-in period? 2. I don't see any 2012 diesels in the BMW lineup. Did BMW stop offering diesels? If so, why? Thanks a bunch. -learning and loving my first BMW each day my wife lets me drive it!!


Congrats on the new 335d Bill!

Regarding mileage, I bought mine with 15K miles. On my first road trip between Northern California and Southern California, I saw 37+ mpg several times.

You're correct, no 3 series diesel for 2012. Maybe 2013, but it won't be as powerful as the 335d. It'll get much better mileage though.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Bill335d said:


> Hello all,
> Brand new to this, or any forum for that matter. And I'd like some info from enthusiasts who own a diesel. I bought the last 2011 335d the dealership had last month ( feb2012), the touted fuel economy of 36 mpg sealed the deal. Anyways, my questions are; 1. When can I expect to see approx 36 mpg? After a break-in period? 2. I don't see any 2012 diesels in the BMW lineup. Did BMW stop offering diesels? If so, why? Thanks a bunch. -learning and loving my first BMW each day my wife lets me drive it!!


Take it on an all highway trip and go the speed limit, you will see better than 36 mpg. Since day one I have routinely gotten 29-31 mpg for tank averages with my average tank speeds typically being down around 30 mph. Someone on here once pointed out via doing that math that it puts me exactly where the car is rated via the window sticker and average fuel economies for my speed which shows mixed city/highway driving.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Welcome onboard Bill. You'll love the D for sure.

MPG like in any car will vary widely, based on how you drive it.

Fuelly.com is a great site to join up, log your fuel-ups and keep track of your MPG and share with others. You can add a tag on your postings which shows your actual MPG, as mine does.

Browse the others posting their MPGs and you will see a wide spectrum. You can input your Hwy and City driving to help balance it out and compare.

I've been getting a pretty steady 29-30MPG driving a mix of Hwy/City and have concluded that my MPG is mostly affected by the use (or not) of my AC. It goes up in the cooler months and down in the warmer, but hey, i live in South Florida so this winter has been warmer than normal.

2012 models were not offered with Diesel:thumbdwnboo BMW), but we are expecting 2013 to have some new offerings.

The vast majority of us are all very pleased with our vehicles and love the torque while feeling just a tad green for using "alternative" fuel.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> I've been getting a pretty steady 29-30MPG driving a mix of Hwy/City and have concluded that my MPG is mostly affected by the use (or not) of my AC. It goes up in the cooler months and down in the warmer, but hey, i live in South Florida so this winter has been warmer than normal.


Are you saying it did not go up this winter?

I have tried not running my AC over the past couple of months and saw no change in fuel economy v. the prior or post weeks I had to run it. We get some really strange weather patterns here. For example yesterday was nice and hot and humid where today is supposed to be in the low 60s.

What I have noticed kills my fuel economy in this car is more idle time and stop/go conditions(traffic jams).


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

With a light right foot and keeping speeds under 75 MPH, I can consistantly get 40 MPG on the highway with AC on, 41 with it off. I have noticed cold starts, and idling can make the numbers drop very quickly as will using the intoxicating torque the engine has. Problem is I do not drive the car that much as my wife keeps taking it from me. 

Check the accuracy of your OBC, mine reads about 5% lower than actually achived when calculating from fill-ups. Also check tire pressures. Dealers tend to set them low for a more comfortable ride.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

KeithS said:


> With a light right foot and keeping speeds under 75 MPH, I can consistantly get 40 MPG on the highway with AC on, 41 with it off. I have noticed cold starts, and idling can make the numbers drop very quickly as will using the intoxicating torque the engine has. Problem is I do not drive the car that much as my wife keeps taking it from me.
> 
> Check the accuracy of your OBC, mine reads about 5% lower than actually achived when calculating from fill-ups. Also check tire pressures. Dealers tend to set them low for a more comfortable ride.


I use my log to figure out my mpg and I always compare to the OBC. The OBC over time seems to progressively gotten more off. It is nice for a reference though.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Snipe, been a mild winter so I've had to use my AC more than normal.

My MPG refelects this:thumbdwn:

Traffic will definitely mess it up as well. One bad day where I have to do detour through more lights, etc... and my average for that tank will drop up to 1 mpg. A tank lasts about 5 work days for me. 72 miles round trip, X 5 days = 360 miles, plus a few dropping off/picking up the kids adds another 60 or so. I'm filling up once a week with 16.0 gals.:thumbup:

I just input my Miles, Price and Gallons to Fuelly and let it do the rest. Fuelly is always slightly better than the OBC is.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> Snipe, been a mild winter so I've had to use my AC more than normal.
> 
> My MPG refelects this:thumbdwn:
> 
> ...


Sadly to do one fill up a week I'd have to use two different cars then I guess that still is two fillups a week


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Ever since diesel was selling same price as 93 octane back in February, petrol has been slowly inching upward. Diesel has the same pricing as mid-grade (89 octane) in my neck of the woods during fill-up today. :thumbup:


----------



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

Sorry, off topic re: gas prices.... But, just hit 19000 miles after 6 months. My last couple tanks have been my best by far. Maybe the engine is starting to break in? 585 miles on last tank with 35mpg average. I've gone 200 miles so far on this tank and computer is saying I have 450 till empty. My goal is to hit 600 miles on a tank with 36mpg average.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

firstbimmer said:


> Sorry, off topic re: gas prices.... But, just hit 19000 miles after 6 months. My last couple tanks have been my best by far. Maybe the engine is starting to break in? 585 miles on last tank with 35mpg average. I've gone 200 miles so far on this tank and computer is saying I have 450 till empty. My goal is to hit 600 miles on a tank with 36mpg average.


My car has 24-25k miles and still averages the same economy since the day I drove it off the lot. But I am not a big believer in the theory of engines breaking in and betting better mpg. Both my other diesels have around 205k and averaged the same basic economy all their lives but maybe they just never broke in.


----------



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

Maybe a recent change in quality of diesel? Maybe its been the cool weather lately and rain? Whatever it is, even if no engine break in, it has been a noticeable difference the last two weeks in MPG. I have been averaging 32mpg since new. Last tank was just over 35. Currently on pace for 36 this week


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

This is unbelievable! It was yesterday that diesel was selling at the same price as mid-grade (89 octane). It is now selling 1 cent below mid-grade @ $3.859 vs $3.869. I'm not complaining .


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

bayoucity said:


> This is unbelievable! It was yesterday that diesel was selling at the same price as mid-grade (89 octane). It is now selling 1 cent below mid-grade @ $3.859 vs $3.869. I'm not complaining .


It seems that across the U.S., there is a downward move in the price of diesel relative to gas. Given an improving economy, it would seem that demand for diesel should be increasing, which would normally result in an increase in the price of diesel relative to gasoline. Instead, we appear to be seeing an increase in the price of gasoline, while diesel is seeing moderation in the increase it receives compared to gasoline.

What gives?


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

firstbimmer said:


> Maybe a recent change in quality of diesel? Maybe its been the cool weather lately and rain? Whatever it is, even if no engine break in, it has been a noticeable difference the last two weeks in MPG. I have been averaging 32mpg since new. Last tank was just over 35. Currently on pace for 36 this week


How many miles on your car? If you are using 'break-in' as either 1,200 miles or 4,500 miles, the engine is not entirely broken-in until maybe double the 4,500 mile point. Some would argue that break-in isn't really completed until the 15,000 or 20,000 mile point.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

anE934fun said:


> It seems that across the U.S., there is a downward move in the price of diesel relative to gas. Given an improving economy, it would seem that demand for diesel should be increasing, which would normally result in an increase in the price of diesel relative to gasoline. Instead, we appear to be seeing an increase in the price of gasoline, while diesel is seeing moderation in the increase it receives compared to gasoline.
> 
> What gives?


Think mild winter, lower heating oil demand, lower diesel prices.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> Think mild winter, lower heating oil demand, lower diesel prices.


Agreed. I think that is the biggest contributor.


----------



## diapason8 (Jul 1, 2011)

I think it also depends on where in the country you are. Here in southern New England, diesel prices have continued to creep up despite the mild winter and lower demands for heating oil.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

listerone said:


> $3.65 earlier this morning at a Gulf station near the office....same price as their Premium.


Filled up last night at Chevron - $3.999, which is $0.19 less than REGULAR!


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

In western MD diesel is averaging around $3.79, regular is about $3.45 and premium at $3.65. You can find diesel as cheap as $3.65 at the no name, cash only stations.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

BB_cuda said:


> If i buy 6.6 gallons or more, i come out ahead making the 20 mile round trip.


But the extra mileage decreased the value of your vehicle by $20...or more.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

listerone said:


> But the extra mileage decreased the value of your vehicle by $20...or more.


Making the trip over there often I agree is not a good thing. As I've said earlier, I will pump there if I have a need to be over that way for other reasons. Generally, I only need a full tank once every two weeks for my driving habits. But it's hard to resist at close to 50 cents a gallon cheaper than the stations close to me. Houston is all spread out and I'm going to have many miles traveled anyway so I can go there easily by lumping the fill up as part of a trip elsewhere.

I'm not sure about the $1 depreciation per mile driven though.... car worthless after 50k miles? I will easily hit 4 years before 50,000 miles driven with regard to warranty. Owned car for 9 months and 6000 miles driven.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Once every two weeks? I fillup at least twice a week


----------



## 831Doug (Dec 20, 2011)

Diesel was $3.97 tonight in Santa Cruz, CA. Regular was $3.99.

If the economy ever picks up, we could see higher prices.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey all, I just paid $3.189/gallon today @ Chevron. I also post a separate link with instructions.

p/s http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=627546


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Bayoucity, once again you have found the low ball spot. Why in the world can there be a 66 cent spread between diesel and super? The 3.09 for regular is about 14 cents lower than her on the south side of town. Glad to hear someone is getting an okay deal.

@snipe. I only live 4.2 miles from work and often bring lunch so no extra driving during mid day. Also, I ride bicycle to work some times though not lately. The bummer about my commute is the top posted speed limit is only 45 mph. Other portions are down at 30 or 35 mph.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

When I worked at Rice University my walk from the parking lot to my desk was longer than my drive from my garage to the parking lot. Like a fool I had no idea how nice that was until I left it to what I have been doing for over 11 years now.


----------

